# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  आज का हिन्दु पंचांग

## amol05

इस लिंक के माध्यम से सभी सदस्यों को रोज का पंचांग बताने का प्रयास करूंगा

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 12 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शुक्रवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - सप्तमी रात्रि 10:52 तक तत्पश्चात अष्टमी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - शतभिषा शाम 06:49 तक तत्पश्चात पूर्व भाद्रपद*
⛅ *योग - विष्कम्भ सुबह 10:29 तक तत्पश्चात प्रीति*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 10:46 से दोपहर 12:27 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:57*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:19* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण -* 
 ???? *विशेष - सप्तमी को ताड़ का फल खाने से रोग बढ़ता है था शरीर का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *घुटने के दर्द का इलाज* ????
➡ *१)     १०० ग्राम तिल को मिक्सी में पीस लो और उसमें १० ग्राम सोंठ डालो | ५ – ७ ग्राम रोज फाँको |*
➡ *२)     अरंडी के तेल में लहसुन ( ३ -४ कलियाँ ) टुकड़ा करके डाल के गर्म करो | लहसुन तल जाय तो उतारकर छान के रखो | घुटनों के दर्द में इस तेल से मालिश करो |*

         ???? *~  हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *वास्तु शास्त्र* ????
???? *दर्पण*
*टूटा हुआ दर्पण रखना वास्तु के अनुसार एक बड़ा दोष है। इस दोष के कारण घर में नकारात्मक ऊर्जा सक्रिय रहती है और परिवार के सदस्यों को मानसिक तनाव का सामना करना पड़ता है।*
         ???? *~  हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *यशप्राप्ति का अदभुत मंत्र* ????
???????? *कौनसा भी कार्य की शुरवात करने से पहिले – ‘नारायण ... नारायण ..., नारायण ..., नारायण ...’ इसी मंत्र का सभी नर - नारी में छूपी सर्वव्यापक परमात्मा के नामस्मरण या उच्चारण करनेवालों को यश अवश्य मिलता है |*

          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *अशुद्ध आत्मा से बचने* ????
???? *गाय २४ घंटा सात्विक ओरा फेंकती | गोझरन व गोबर लेकर कभी स्नान कर लिया करो |गाय झरन जहाँ झारते वहां अशुद्ध आत्मा प्रवेश नहीं होते |*


    *???????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचाग ~* ???? 
????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## sultania

वाह  भाई  
नमस्कार 
आपको  लिंक  भेजने  से  चमत्कार  हो  गया वाह

----------


## amol05

> वाह  भाई  
> नमस्कार 
> आपको  लिंक  भेजने  से  चमत्कार  हो  गया वाह


आपका लिंक भेजने के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## amol05

???? ~ * हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 13 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शनिवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - अष्टमी रात्रि 12:58 तक तत्पश्चात नवमी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - पूर्व भाद्रपद रात्रि 09:28 तक तत्पश्चात उत्तर भाद्रपद*
⛅ *योग - प्रीति सुबह 11:03 तक तत्पश्चात आयुष्मान्*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 09:06 से सुबह 10:46 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:57*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:19* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - 
 ???? *विशेष - अष्टमी को नारियल का फल खाने से बुद्धि का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
???? *अष्टमी तिथि के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*
???? *ब्रह्म पुराण' के 118 वें अध्याय में शनिदेव कहते हैं- 'मेरे दिन अर्थात् शनिवार को जो मनुष्य नियमित रूप से पीपल के वृक्ष का स्पर्श करेंगे, उनके सब कार्य सिद्ध होंगे तथा मुझसे उनको कोई पीड़ा नहीं होगी। जो शनिवार को प्रातःकाल उठकर पीपल के वृक्ष का स्पर्श करेंगे, उन्हें ग्रहजन्य पीड़ा नहीं होगी।' (ब्रह्म पुराण')*
???? *शनिवार के दिन पीपल के वृक्ष का दोनों हाथों से स्पर्श करते हुए 'ॐ नमः शिवाय।' का 108 बार जप करने से दुःख, कठिनाई एवं ग्रहदोषों का प्रभाव शांत हो जाता है। (ब्रह्म पुराण')*
???? *हर शनिवार को पीपल की जड़ में जल चढ़ाने और दीपक जलाने से अनेक प्रकार के कष्टों का निवारण होता है ।(पद्म पुराण)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *वास्तु शास्त्र* ????
???? *भोजन के बाद जूठी थाली लेकर अधिक देर तक न बैठें। न ही जूठे बर्तन देर तक सिंक में रखें।*
         ???? *~  हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *आर्थिक परेशानी रहती हो तो* ????
???????? *अथर्ववेद की गणेश उपनिषद के अनुसार दूर्वा ( जो गणेशजी की पूजा के काम में आता है ) उसे घी में डुबोयें .... और आहूति दें .... ये मंत्र बोल के आहूति डालें ... " ॐ गं गणपतये स्वाहा "*
???????? *- श्री सुरेशानादजी वड़ोदरा 8/11/2011*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *षडशीति संक्रान्ती* ????
???? *14 जून 2020 रविवार को षडशीति संक्रान्ती है ।*
???? *पुण्यकाल : दोपहर 12:39 से सूर्यास्त तक… जप,तप,ध्यान और सेवा का पूण्य 86000 गुना है !!!*
???? *इस दिन करोड़ काम छोड़कर अधिक से अधिक समय जप – ध्यान, प्रार्थना में लगायें।*
???? *षडशीति संक्रांति में किये गए जप ध्यान का फल ८६००० गुना होता है – (पद्म पुराण )*

    *???????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचाग ~* ???? 
????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 14 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - रविवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - नवमी 15 जून रात्रि 03:19 तक तत्पश्चात दशमी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - उत्तर भाद्रपद रात्रि 12:22 तक तत्पश्चात रेवती*
⛅ *योग - आयुष्मान् सुबह 11:53 तक तत्पश्चात सौभाग्य*
⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 05:29 से शाम 07:10 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:57*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:19* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - षडशीति संक्रांति (पुण्यकाल दोपहर 12:39 से सूर्यास्त तक)*
 ???? *विशेष - नवमी को लौकी खाना गोमांस के समान त्याज्य है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
???? *रविवार के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*
???? *रविवार के दिन मसूर की दाल, अदरक और लाल रंग का साग नहीं खाना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्ण खंडः 75.90)*
???? *रविवार के दिन काँसे के पात्र में भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्ण खंडः 75)*
???? *स्कंद पुराण के अनुसार रविवार के दिन बिल्ववृक्ष का पूजन करना चाहिए। इससे ब्रह्महत्या आदि महापाप भी नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *नकसीर* ????
???? *यह होने पर सिर पर ठंडा पानी डालें | ताज़ी व कोमल दूब ( दूर्वा ) का रस अथवा हरे धनिये का रस बूँद – बूँद नाक में टपकाने से रक्त निकलना बंद हो जाता है | दिन में दो – तीन बार १० ग्राम आँवले के रस में मिश्री मिलाकर पिलायें अथवा गन्ने का ताजा रस पिलाने से नकसीर में पूरा आराम मिलता है |*

            ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *बेहोश होने पर( Coma से बाहर लाने )*
???? *कोई बेहोश हो गया हो तो उसके सिर पर तिल के तेल की मालिश करो, पैरों पर तिल का तेल रगड़ो । उस के कानों में "ऐं ऐं" अथवा "ॐ ॐ" बोलें ।*

              ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *मनोरथ सिद्धि* ????
???????? *“गुरु ….गुरु” के जप से भक्तों का मनोरथ पूरा होता है |*
????????  *भगवान शिवजी कहते है: गुरु मंत्रों मुखे यस्य, तस्य सिद्धि न अन्यथा गुरु लाभात सर्व लाभों गुरु हीनस्थ बालिश: |*
???????? *जिसके जीवन में गुरु नही है उसका कोई सच्चा हित करने वाला भी नहीं है | जिसके जीवन में गुरु है वो चाहे बाहर से शबरी भीलन जैसा गरीब हो फिर भी सोने की लंका वाले रावन से शबरी आगे आ गयी, रहिदास चमार हो फिर भी गुरु मन्त्र है मीरा के तारणहार हो गए |*
???????? *गुरु शब्द बहुत  powerful है और गुरुदर्शन, गुरु blessing बहुत बहुत कल्याण करता है | तो बोले 'गु'कार सिद्धि प्रोक्तो रेफ़ पापस्य हारक | गुरु में ‘र’ जो है पापनाशक है | 'ऊ'कारो विष्णु अव्यक्त: त्रेआत्मा: गुरु परः | ये तीनो शब्द गुरु शब्द के है | गुरु शब्द का ‘ग’कार सिद्धि देनेवाला, ‘र’कार पाप हरनेवाला ‘ऊ’कार अव्यक्त विष्णु भगवान से मिलानेवाला | गुरु वो है जो श्रेष्ठ है और तीनों से पार भी है | ये आगमसार ग्रंथ है उसका श्लोक मैंने तुमको सुनाया |*


     *???????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*
              ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## anita

१४ और १५ तारीख़ के पंचांग तो आपने डाले नहीं 

हो सके तो गोचर भी बता दिया करे 


धन्यवाद

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 16 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - मंगलवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - एकादशी पूर्ण रात्रि तक*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - अश्विनी पूर्ण रात्रि तक* 
⛅ *योग - शोभन दोपहर 01:43 तक तत्पश्चात अतिगण्ड*
⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 03:49 से शाम 05:30 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:20* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - एकादशी वृद्धि तिथि*
 ???? *विशेष - हर एकादशी को श्री विष्णु सहस्रनाम का पाठ करने से घर में सुख शांति बनी रहती है lराम रामेति रामेति । रमे रामे मनोरमे ।। सहस्त्र नाम त तुल्यं । राम नाम वरानने ।।*
???? *आज एकादशी के दिन इस मंत्र के पाठ से विष्णु सहस्रनाम के जप के समान पुण्य प्राप्त होता है l*
???? *एकादशी के दिन बाल नहीं कटवाने चाहिए।*
???? *एकादशी को चावल व साबूदाना खाना वर्जित है | एकादशी को शिम्बी (सेम) ना खाएं अन्यथा पुत्र का नाश होता है।*
???? *जो दोनों पक्षों की एकादशियों को आँवले के रस का प्रयोग कर स्नान करते हैं, उनके पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *योगिनी एकादशी* ????
➡ *16 जून 2020 मंगलवार को प्रातः 05:41 से 17 जून बुधवार को सुबह 07:50 तक एकादशी है ।*
???? *विशेष - 17 जून बुधवार को एकादशी का व्रत (उपवास) रखें ।* 
???????? *योगिनी एकादशी (महापापों को शांत कर महान पुण्य देनेवाला तथा 88000 ब्राह्मणों को भोजन कराने का फल देनेवाला व्रत)*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

        ???? *वास्तु शास्त्र* ????
⏰ *घड़ी*
*खराब घड़ी घर में नहीं रखना चाहिए। ऐसा माना जाता है कि घड़ियों की स्थिति से हमारे घर-परिवार की उन्नति निर्धारित होती है। यदि घड़ी सही नहीं होगी परिवार के सदस्य कार्य पूर्ण करने में बाधाओं का सामना करेंगे और काम निश्चित  समय में पूर्ण नहीं हो पाएगा।*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *आपत्तिनिवारण के लिए ‘शिवसूत्र’ मंत्र* ????
???????? *जिस समय आपत्तियाँ आ धमकें, उस समय भगवन शिव के डमरू से प्राप्त १४ सूत्रों को अर्थात् ‘शिवसूत्र’ मंत्र को एक श्वास में बोलने का अभ्यास करके इसका एक माला (१०८ बार) जप प्रतिदिन करें| कैसा भी कठिन कार्य हो, इससे शीघ्र सिद्धि प्राप्ति होती है| ‘शिवसूत्र’ मंत्र इस प्रकार है-*
???? *‘अइउण, ॠलृक्, एओड़्, ऐऔच्, हयवरट्, लण्, ञमड़णनम्, झभञ्, घढधश्, जबगडदश्, खफछठथ, चटतव्, कपय्, शषसर्, हल्|’*
➡ *इसी मंत्र के अन्य प्रयोग निम्नानुसार है-*
???????? *१. बिच्छू के काटने पर इन सूत्रों से झाड़ने पर विष उतर जाता है|*
???????? *२. जिस व्यक्ति में प्रेत का प्रवेश आया हो, उस पर उपरोक्त सूत्रों से अभिमंत्रित जल के छीटें मारने  से प्रवेश छूट जाता है तथा इन्हीं सूत्रों को भोजपत्र पर लिख कर गले मे बाँधने से अथवा बाजू पर बाँधने से प्रेतबाधा दूर हो जाती है|*
???????? *३. ज्वर, तिजारी (ठंड लगकर तीसरे दिन आनेवाला ज्वर), चौथिया (हर चौथे दिन आनेवाला ज्वर) आदि में इन सूत्रों द्वारा झाड़ने-फूँकने से ज्वर उतर जाता है| अथवा इन्हें पीपल के एक बड़े पत्ते  पर लिखकर गले या हाथ पर बाँधने से भी ज्वर उतर जाते हैं|*
???????? *४. मिर्गी(अपस्मार) होने पर भी इन सूत्रों से झाड़ना चाहिए तथा अभिमंत्रित जल प्रतिदिन पिलाना चाहिए|*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचाग ~* ???? 
????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

वो भी मिल जायेगा महोदया,, कल का रह गया क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ।

----------


## anita

> वो भी मिल जायेगा महोदया,, कल का रह गया क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ।


अरे क्षमा की कोई बात नहीं है 

सिर्फ इसलिए कहा की सूत्र चलता रहे और आप नियमित तौर पे मंच पे आते रहे है 

गर आपको कुछ ज्योतिष ज्ञान है तो वो भी हम लोगो के साथ बांटे

----------


## amol05

????????????????????????????????????????
*********|| जय श्री राधे ||*********
???????? *महर्षि पाराशर पंचांग* ????????
???????????? *अथ  पंचांगम्* ????????????
*********ll जय श्री राधे ll*********
????????????????????????????????????????

*दिनाँक -: 16/06/2020,मंगलवार*
दशमी, कृष्ण पक्ष
आषाढ
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""(समाप  ्ति काल)

तिथि	----------दशमी	05:39:48      तक
पक्ष	----------------------------कृष्ण
नक्षत्र	--------अश्विनी	30:02:38
योग	------------शोभन	13:40:04
करण	------विष्टि भद्र	05:39:48
करण	-------------बव	18:46:47
वार	-----------------------मंगलवार
माह -------------------------आषाढ
चन्द्र राशि	  --------------------- मेष
सूर्य राशि	   ------------------मिथुन
रितु	----------------------------ग्रीष्म
आयन	 --------------------उत्तरायण
संवत्सर	-----------------------शार्वरी
संवत्सर (उत्तर)	-------------प्रमादी
विक्रम संवत	----------------2077
विक्रम संवत (कर्तक)	----2076
शाका संवत	----------------1942

वृन्दावन
सूर्योदय	----------------05:24:57	
सूर्यास्त	-----------------19:15:08
दिन काल	--------------13:50:11	
रात्री काल	-------------10:09:57
चंद्रास्त	-----------------14:51:31
चंद्रोदय	-----------------26:36:24

लग्न	 ---- मिथुन	1°11' , 61°11'

सूर्य नक्षत्र	-----------------मृगशिरा
चन्द्र नक्षत्र	-----------------अश्विनी
नक्षत्र पाया --------------------स्वर्ण

*????????????  पद, चरण  ????????????*

चु	----अश्विनी	09:59:18

चे	----अश्विनी	16:41:24

चो	----अश्विनी	23:22:34

*????????????  ग्रह गोचर  ????????????*

        ग्रह =राशी   , अंश  ,नक्षत्र,  पद
========================
सूर्य=वृषभ  01°22  '   मृगशिरा,   3     का
चन्द्र = मेष 01°23 '  अश्विनी  '  1   चु
बुध = मिथुन 20°10 '   पुनर्वसु  '   1   के
शुक्र= वृषभ 12°55,    रोहिणी   '  1   ओ
मंगल=कुम्भ  28°30' पू o भा o  ' 3   दा
गुरु=मकर  01°42 '   उ oषाo ,    2  भो
शनि=मकर  06°43' उ oषा o   ' 4   जी
राहू=मिथुन 05°20 '  मृगशिरा ,   4  की
केतु=धनु  05 ° 20 '       मूल    , 2  यो

*????????????शुभा$शुभ मुहूर्त????????????*

राहू काल	 15:48 - 17:31	अशुभ
यम घंटा 	08:52 - 10:36	अशुभ
गुली काल	 12:20 - 14:04  अशुभ
अभिजित	 11:52 -12:48	शुभ
दूर मुहूर्त	 08:11 - 09:06	अशुभ
दूर मुहूर्त	 23:19 - 24:14*	अशुभ
गंड मूल 	05:25 - 30:03*	अशुभ

????चोघडिया, दिन
रोग	 05:25 - 07:09	अशुभ
उद्वेग	 07:09 - 08:52	अशुभ
चर	 08:52 - 10:36	शुभ
लाभ	 10:36 - 12:20	शुभ
अमृत	 12:20 - 14:04	शुभ
काल	 14:04 - 15:48	अशुभ
शुभ	 15:48 - 17:31	शुभ
रोग	 17:31 - 19:15	अशुभ

????चोघडिया, रात
काल	 19:15 - 20:31	अशुभ
लाभ 	20:31 - 21:48	शुभ
उद्वेग	 21:48 - 23:04	अशुभ
शुभ	 23:04 - 24:20*	शुभ
अमृत	 24:20* - 25:36*	शुभ
चर	 25:36* - 26:53*	शुभ
रोग	 26:53* - 28:09*	अशुभ
काल	 28:09* - 29:25*	अशुभ

????होरा, दिन
मंगल	 05:25 - 06:34
सूर्य	 06:34 - 07:43
शुक्र	 07:43 - 08:52
बुध	 08:52 - 10:02
चन्द्र	 10:02 - 11:11
शनि	 11:11 - 12:20
बृहस्पति	 12:20 - 13:29
मंगल	 13:29 - 14:38
सूर्य	 14:38 - 15:48
शुक्र	 15:48 - 16:57
बुध	 16:57 - 18:06
चन्द्र	 18:06 - 19:15

????होरा, रात
शनि	 19:15 - 20:06
बृहस्पति	 20:06 - 20:57
मंगल	 20:57 - 21:48
सूर्य	 21:48 - 22:38
शुक्र	 22:38 - 23:29
बुध	 23:29 - 24:20
चन्द्र	 24:20* - 25:11
शनि 	25:11* - 26:02
बृहस्पति	 26:02* - 26:53
मंगल	 26:53* - 27:43
सूर्य	 27:43* - 28:34
शुक्र 	28:34* - 29:25

*नोट*-- दिन और रात्रि के चौघड़िया का आरंभ क्रमशः सूर्योदय और सूर्यास्त से होता है। 
प्रत्येक चौघड़िए की अवधि डेढ़ घंटा होती है। 
चर में चक्र चलाइये , उद्वेगे थलगार ।
शुभ में स्त्री श्रृंगार करे,लाभ में करो व्यापार ॥
रोग में रोगी स्नान करे ,काल करो भण्डार ।
अमृत में काम सभी करो , सहाय करो कर्तार ॥
अर्थात- चर में वाहन,मशीन आदि कार्य करें ।
उद्वेग में भूमि सम्बंधित एवं स्थायी कार्य करें ।
शुभ में स्त्री श्रृंगार ,सगाई व चूड़ा पहनना आदि कार्य करें ।
लाभ में व्यापार करें ।
रोग में जब रोगी रोग मुक्त हो जाय तो स्नान करें ।
काल में धन संग्रह करने पर धन वृद्धि होती है ।
अमृत में सभी शुभ कार्य करें ।

*????दिशा शूल ज्ञान-------------उत्तर*
परिहार-: आवश्यकतानुसार यदि यात्रा करनी हो तो घी अथवा  गुड़ खाके यात्रा कर सकते है l
इस मंत्र का उच्चारण करें-:
*शीघ्र गौतम गच्छत्वं ग्रामेषु नगरेषु च l*
*भोजनं वसनं यानं मार्गं मे परिकल्पय: ll*

*????  अग्नि वास ज्ञान  -:*
*यात्रा विवाह व्रत गोचरेषु,*
*चोलोपनिताद्यखिलव  रतेषु ।*
*दुर्गाविधानेषु सुत प्रसूतौ,*
*नैवाग्नि चक्रं परिचिन्तनियं ।।* *महारुद्र व्रतेSमायां ग्रसतेन्द्वर्कास  त राहुणाम्*
*नित्यनैमित्यके कार्ये अग्निचक्रं न दर्शायेत् ।।*

       15 + 10 + 3 + 1 = 29  ÷ 4 = 1 शेष
 पाताल लोक पर अग्नि वास हवन के लिए अशुभ कारक है l

*????    शिव वास एवं फल -:*

    25 + 25 + 5 =  55 ÷ 7 = 6 शेष

क्रीड़ायां = शोक ,दुःख कारक

*????भद्रा वास एवं फल -:*

*स्वर्गे भद्रा धनं धान्यं ,पाताले च धनागम:।*
*मृत्युलोके यदा भद्रा सर्वकार्य विनाशिनी।।*

प्रातः 05:40 तक। समाप्त

स्वर्ग लोक = शुभ कारक

*????????    विशेष जानकारी   ????????*


* दशमी तिथि वृद्धि

* सर्वार्थ सिद्धि एवं अमृत सिद्धि योग

* विश्व समता दिवस

*????????????   शुभ विचार   ????????????*

प्रारर्द्यूतप्रस  गेन मध्यान्हे स्त्रीप्रसंगतः ।
रात्रौ चौरप्रसंगेन कालो गच्छति धीमताम् ।।
।।चा o नी o।।

  सुबह उठकर दिन भर जो दाव आप लगाने वाले है उसके बारे में सोचे. दोपहर को अपनी माँ को याद करे. रात को चोरो को ना भूले.

*????????????  सुभाषितानि  ????????????*

गीता -: विश्वरूपदर्शनयोग अo-11

मा ते व्यथा मा च विमूढभावोदृष्ट्व   रूपं घोरमीदृङ्*ममेदम्*।  ,
व्यतेपभीः प्रीतमनाः पुनस्त्वंतदेव मे रूपमिदं प्रपश्य ॥,

मेरे इस प्रकार के इस विकराल रूप को देखकर तुझको व्याकुलता नहीं होनी चाहिए और मूढ़भाव भी नहीं होना चाहिए।, तू भयरहित और प्रीतियुक्त मनवाला होकर उसी मेरे इस शंख-चक्र-गदा-पद्मयुक्त चतुर्भुज रूप को फिर देख॥,49॥,


????आपका दिन मंगलमय हो????
????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

> अरे क्षमा की कोई बात नहीं है 
> 
> सिर्फ इसलिए कहा की सूत्र चलता रहे और आप नियमित तौर पे मंच पे आते रहे है 
> 
> गर आपको कुछ ज्योतिष ज्ञान है तो वो भी हम लोगो के साथ बांटे


कोशिश जरूर करूँगा

----------


## amol05

> १४ और १५ तारीख़ के पंचांग तो आपने डाले नहीं 
> 
> हो सके तो गोचर भी बता दिया करे 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद


जो लोग नही जानते कि गोचर का ज्योतिष में क्या महत्व है उनके लिये

गोचर शब्द 'गम्' धातु से बना है, जिसका अर्थ है 'चलने वाला'। 'चर' शब्द का अर्थ है 'गतिमय होना'। इस प्रकार गोचर का अर्थ हुआ-'निरंतर चलने वाला'। ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थित सभी ग्रह अपनी-अपनी धुरी पर अपनी गति से निरंतर भ्रमण करते रहते हैं। इस भ्रमण के दौरान वे एक राशि से दूसरी राशि में प्रवेश करते हैं। ग्रहों के इस प्रकार राशि परिवर्तन करने के उपरान्त दूसरी राशि में उनकी स्थिति को ही 'गोचर' कहा जाता है। प्रत्येक ग्रह का जातक की जन्मराशि से विभिन्न भावों में 'गोचर' भावानुसार शुभ-अशुभ फल देता है।

भ्रमण काल-

सूर्य,शुक्र,बुध का भ्रमण काल 1 माह, चंद्र का सवा दो दिन, मंगल का 57 दिन, गुरु का 1 वर्ष,राहु-केतु का डेढ़ वर्ष व शनि का भ्रमण काल ढाई वर्ष होता है अर्थात् ये ग्रह इतने समय तक एक ही राशि में रहते हैं तत्पश्चात् ये अपनी राशि बदल लेते हैं।

----------


## anita

> जो लोग नही जानते कि गोचर का ज्योतिष में क्या महत्व है उनके लिये
> 
> गोचर शब्द 'गम्' धातु से बना है, जिसका अर्थ है 'चलने वाला'। 'चर' शब्द का अर्थ है 'गतिमय होना'। इस प्रकार गोचर का अर्थ हुआ-'निरंतर चलने वाला'। ब्रह्माण्ड में स्थित सभी ग्रह अपनी-अपनी धुरी पर अपनी गति से निरंतर भ्रमण करते रहते हैं। इस भ्रमण के दौरान वे एक राशि से दूसरी राशि में प्रवेश करते हैं। ग्रहों के इस प्रकार राशि परिवर्तन करने के उपरान्त दूसरी राशि में उनकी स्थिति को ही 'गोचर' कहा जाता है। प्रत्येक ग्रह का जातक की जन्मराशि से विभिन्न भावों में 'गोचर' भावानुसार शुभ-अशुभ फल देता है।
> 
> भ्रमण काल-
> 
> सूर्य,शुक्र,बुध का भ्रमण काल 1 माह, चंद्र का सवा दो दिन, मंगल का 57 दिन, गुरु का 1 वर्ष,राहु-केतु का डेढ़ वर्ष व शनि का भ्रमण काल ढाई वर्ष होता है अर्थात् ये ग्रह इतने समय तक एक ही राशि में रहते हैं तत्पश्चात् ये अपनी राशि बदल लेते हैं।



धन्यवाद; ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 17 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - बुधवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - एकादशी सुबह 07:50 तक तत्पश्चात द्वादशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - अश्विनी सुबह 06:04 तक तत्पश्चात भरणी*
⛅ *योग - अतिगण्ड दोपहर 02:25 तक तत्पश्चात सुकर्मा*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 12:28 से दोपहर 02:09 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:21* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - योगिनी एकादशी*
 ???? *विशेष - हर एकादशी को श्री विष्णु सहस्रनाम का पाठ करने से घर में सुख शांति बनी रहती है lराम रामेति रामेति । रमे रामे मनोरमे ।। सहस्त्र नाम त तुल्यं । राम नाम वरानने ।।*
???? *आज एकादशी के दिन इस मंत्र के पाठ से विष्णु सहस्रनाम के जप के समान पुण्य प्राप्त होता है l*
???? *एकादशी के दिन बाल नहीं कटवाने चाहिए।*
???? *एकादशी को चावल व साबूदाना खाना वर्जित है | एकादशी को शिम्बी (सेम) ना खाएं अन्यथा पुत्र का नाश होता है।*
???? *जो दोनों पक्षों की एकादशियों को आँवले के रस का प्रयोग कर स्नान करते हैं, उनके पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *जानिये दीपक जलाने की सही विधि, पाईए शुभ लाभ*
???? *दीपक की बत्ती या लौ पूर्व दिशा की ओर रखने से आयुवृद्धि, पश्चिम की ओर दुःखवृद्धि, दक्षिण की ओर हानि और उत्तर की ओर रखने से धन-लाभ होता है | लौ दीपक के मध्य में रखना शुभ फलदायी है |*
???? *इसी प्रकार दीपक के चारों ओर लौ प्रज्वलित करना भी शुभ है किंतु यदि लौ की संख्या सम ( २,४,६ ....) हो तो ऊर्जा-वहन की क्रिया रुक जाती है | लौ की संख्या विषम (१,३,५ ....) रखना लाभदायक है |*

               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *प्रदोष व्रत* ????
???????? *हिंदू पंचांग के अनुसार, प्रत्येक महिने की दोनों पक्षों की त्रयोदशी तिथि पर प्रदोष व्रत किया जाता है। ये व्रत भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए किया जाता है। इस बार 18 जून, गुरुवार को प्रदोष व्रत है। इस दिन भगवान शिव की विशेष पूजा की जाती है। प्रदोष पर व्रत व पूजा कैसे करें और इस दिन क्या उपाय करने से आपका भाग्योदय हो सकता है, जानिए…*
 ???????? *ऐसे करें व्रत व पूजा*
???????? *- प्रदोष व्रत के दिन सुबह स्नान करने के बाद भगवान शंकर, पार्वती और नंदी को पंचामृत व गंगाजल से स्नान कराएं।*
???????? *- इसके बाद बेल पत्र, गंध, चावल, फूल, धूप, दीप, नैवेद्य (भोग), फल, पान, सुपारी, लौंग, इलायची भगवान को चढ़ाएं।*
???????? *- पूरे दिन निराहार (संभव न हो तो एक समय फलाहार) कर सकते हैं) रहें और शाम को दुबारा इसी तरह से शिव परिवार की पूजा करें।*
???????? *- भगवान शिवजी को घी और शक्कर मिले जौ के सत्तू का भोग लगाएं। आठ दीपक आठ दिशाओं में जलाएं।*
???????? *- भगवान शिवजी  की आरती करें। भगवान को प्रसाद चढ़ाएं और उसीसे अपना व्रत भी तोड़ें।उस दिन  ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें।*
 ???????? *ये उपाय करें*
*गुरुवार की सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान आदि करने के बाद तांबे के लोटे से सूर्यदेव को अर्ध्य देें। पानी में आकड़े के फूल जरूर मिलाएं। आंकड़े के फूल भगवान शिवजी  को विशेष प्रिय हैं । ये उपाय करने से सूर्यदेव सहित भगवान शिवजी  की कृपा भी बनी रहती है और भाग्योदय भी हो सकता है।*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

*हिन्दू कैलेंडर पंचांग पर आधारित है। विक्रम संवत इसी पंचांग पर आधारित है। दुनियाभर के वर्तमान में प्रचलित कैलेंडर इसी पर आधारित हैं। आपके लिए एक ऐसी संपूर्ण जानकारी जिसे प्रिंट कर आप अपने घर में रखेंगे तो हमेशा काम आएगी और इससे आपके काम भी आसान हो जाएंगे। दरअसल, तिथि, वार और नक्षत्र का ध्यान रखेंगे तो जीवन में कभी भी ठोकर नहीं खाएंगे। इसके पीछे के विज्ञान को जानने का प्रयास करें।*

*हिन्दू पंचांग की उत्पत्ति वैदिक काल में ही हो चुकी थी।* सूर्य को जगत की आत्मा मानकर उक्त काल में सूर्य एवं नक्षत्र सिद्धांत पर आधारित पंचांग होता था। वैदिक काल के पश्चात आर्यभट्ट, वराहमिहिर, भास्कर आदि जैसे खगोलशास्त्रियों ने पंचांग को विकसित कर उसमें चन्द्र की कलाओं का भी वर्णन किया।

*वेदों और अन्य ग्रंथों में सूर्य, चन्द्र, पृथ्वी और नक्षत्र सभी की स्थिति, दूरी और गति का वर्णन किया गया है।* स्थिति, दूरी और गति के मान से ही पृथ्वी पर होने वाले दिन-रात और अन्य संधिकाल को विभाजित कर एक पूर्ण सटीक पंचांग बनाया गया है। जानते हैं हिन्दू पंचांग की अवधारणा क्या है।

*पंचांग काल दिन को नामांकित करने की एक प्रणाली है।* पंचांग के चक्र को खगोलकीय तत्वों से जोड़ा जाता है। 12 मास का 1 वर्ष और 7 दिन का 1 सप्ताह रखने का प्रचलन विक्रम संवत से शुरू हुआ। महीने का हिसाब सूर्य व चन्द्रमा की गति पर रखा जाता है। आओ जानते हैं हम हिन्दू पंचांग पर आधारित कैलेंडर को...


*हिन्दू पंचांग में मुख्य 5 बातों का ध्यान रखा जाता है। इन पांचों के आधार पर ही कैलेंडर विकसित होता है।* ये 5 बातें हैं- 1. तिथि, 2. वार, 3. नक्षत्र, 4. योग और 5. करण।

*तिथि क्या है:-* तिथि को तारीख या दिनांक कहते हैं। अन्य तारीख और तिथि में फर्क यह है कि यह दिन या रात में कभी भी शुरू हो सकती है। हिन्दू पंचांग के अनुसार माह के 30 दिन को चन्द्र कला के आधार पर 15-15 दिन के 2 पक्षों में बांटा गया है- शुक्ल पक्ष और कृष्ण पक्ष। शुक्ल पक्ष के अंतिम दिन को पूर्णिमा कहते हैं और कृष्ण पक्ष के अंतिम दिन को अमावस्या।

पंचांग के अनुसार पूर्णिमा माह की 15वीं और शुक्ल पक्ष की अंतिम तिथि है जिस दिन चन्द्रमा आकाश में पूर्ण रूप से दिखाई देता है। पंचांग के अनुसार अमावस्या माह की 30वीं और कृष्ण पक्ष की अंतिम तिथि है जिस दिन चन्द्रमा आकाश में दिखाई नहीं देता है।

*कुछ मुख्य पूर्णिमा:-* कार्तिक पूर्णिमा, माघ पूर्णिमा, शरद पूर्णिमा, गुरु पूर्णिमा, बुद्ध पूर्णिमा आदि।

*कुछ मुख्*य अमावस्या:-* भौमवती अमावस्या, मौनी अमावस्या, शनि अमावस्या, हरियाली अमावस्या, दिवाली अमावस्या, सोमवती अमावस्या, सर्वपितृ अमावस्या आदि।

*30 तिथियों के नाम निम्न हैं:-* पूर्णिमा (पूरनमासी), प्रतिपदा (पड़वा), द्वितीया (दूज), तृतीया (तीज), चतुर्थी (चौथ), पंचमी (पंचमी), षष्ठी (छठ), सप्तमी (सातम), अष्टमी (आठम), नवमी (नौमी), दशमी (दसम), एकादशी (ग्यारस), द्वादशी (बारस), त्रयोदशी (तेरस), चतुर्दशी (चौदस) और अमावस्या (अमावस)। पूर्णिमा से अमावस्या तक 15 और फिर अमावस्या से पूर्णिमा तक 30 तिथि होती है। तिथियों के नाम 16 ही होते हैं।

*वार क्या है, जानिए:-* एक माह में चार सप्ताह होते हैं। इन 4 सप्ताह के दिनों को वार कहते हैं। ये 7 वार हैं- 1. रविवार, 2. सोमवार, 3. मंगलवार, 4. बुधवार, 5. गुरुवार, 6. शुक्रवार और 7. शनिवार। प्रत्येक वार को सोच-समझकर ही नियुक्त किया गया है। प्रत्येक वार को आपकी मा*नसिक और शारीरिक दशा भिन्न होती है।

*नक्षत्र क्या है, जानिए:-* आकाश में तारामंडल के विभिन्न रूपों में दिखाई देने वाले आकार को नक्षत्र कहते हैं। मूलत: नक्षत्र 27 माने गए हैं(आधुनिक विज्ञान अब तक इतने सारे नक्षत्र को ढुंढ भी नही पाये है)

ज्योतिषियों द्वारा एक अन्य अभिजीत नक्षत्र भी माना जाता है। चन्द्रमा उक्त 27 नक्षत्रों में भ्रमण करता है। नक्षत्रों के नाम नीचे चन्द्रमास में दिए गए हैं।

*योग क्या है, जानिए:-* सूर्य-चन्द्र की विशेष दूरियों की स्थितियों को योग कहते हैं। योग 27 प्रकार के होते हैं।

*दूरियों के आधार पर बनने वाले 27 योगों के नाम क्रमश:* इस प्रकार हैं- 1.विष्कुम्भ, 2.प्रीति, 3.आयुष्मान, 4.सौभाग्य, 5.शोभन, 6.अतिगण्ड, 7.सुकर्मा, 8.धृति, 9.शूल, 10.गण्ड, 11.वृद्धि, 12.ध्रुव, 13.व्याघात, 14.हर्षण, 15.वज्र, 16.सिद्धि, 17.व्यतिपात, 18.वरीयान, 19.परिध, 20.शिव, 21.सिद्ध, 22.साध्य, 23.शुभ, 24.शुक्ल, 25.ब्रह्म, 26.इन्द्र और 27.वैधृति।

27 योगों में से कुल 9 योगों को अशुभ माना जाता है तथा सभी प्रकार के शुभ कामों में इनसे बचने की सलाह दी गई है। ये 9 अशुभ योग हैं- विष्कुम्भ, अतिगण्ड, शूल, गण्ड, व्याघात, वज्र, व्यतिपात, परिध और वैधृति।

*करण क्या है जानिए:-* एक तिथि में 2 करण होते हैं- एक पूर्वार्द्ध में तथा एक उत्तरार्द्ध में। कुल 11 करण होते हैं- बव, बालव, कौलव, तैतिल, गर, वणिज, विष्टि, शकुनि, चतुष्पाद, नाग और किंस्तुघ्न। कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी (14) के उत्तरार्द्ध में शकुनि, अमावस्या के पूर्वार्द्ध में चतुष्पाद, अमावस्या के उत्तरार्द्ध में नाग और शुक्ल पक्ष की प्रतिपदा के पूर्वार्द्ध में किंस्तुघ्न करण होता है। विष्टि करण को भद्रा कहते हैं। भद्रा में शुभ कार्य वर्जित माने गए हैं।

------------------------


*सौरमास क्या है जानिए:-* सूर्य के राशि परिवर्तन को संक्रांति कहते हैं। सौर मास के नववर्ष की शुरुआत मकर संक्रांति से होती है। वर्ष में 12 संक्रां*तियां होती हैं, उनमें से 4 का महत्व है- मेष, कर्क, तुला और मकर संक्रांति। वृषभ, सिंह, वृश्चिक, कुंभ संक्रांति विष्णुपद संज्ञक हैं। मिथुन, कन्या, धनु, मीन संक्रांति को षडशीति संज्ञक कहा गया है। मेष, तुला को विषुव संक्रांति संज्ञक तथा कर्क, मकर संक्रांति को अयन संज्ञक कहा गया है।

*यह सौरमास प्राय:* 30, 31 दिन का होता है। कभी-कभी 28 और 29 दिन का भी होता है। मूलत: सौरमास (सौर-वर्ष) 365 दिन का होता है। इसी सौरमास के आधार पर ही रोमनों ने अपना कैलेंडर विकसित किया था। फिर इसमें परिवर्तन कर ग्रेगोरियन कैलेंडर विकसित किया किया, जो सौरमास के समान है।

*उत्तरायन और दक्षिणायन सूर्य:-* सूर्य जब धनु राशि से मकर में जाता है, तब उत्तरायन होता है। उत्तरायन के समय चन्द्रमास का पौष-माघ मास चल रहा होता है। सूर्य मिथुन से कर्क राशि में प्रवेश करता है, तब सूर्य दक्षिणायन होता है। सौरमास के अनुसार जब सूर्य उत्तरायन होता है, तब उत्सवों के दिन शुरू होते हैं और सूर्य जब दक्षिणायन होता है, तब व्रतों के दिन शुरू होते है। व्रत का समय 4 माह रहता है जिसे चातुर्मास कहते हैं। चातुर्मास में प्रथम श्रावण मास को सर्वोपरि माना गया है।

*सौरमास के नाम:-* मेष, वृषभ, मिथुन, कर्क, सिंह, कन्या, तुला, वृश्*चिक, धनु, कुंभ, मकर, मीन।

------------------------

*चन्द्रमास क्या है जानिए :-* चन्द्रमा की कला की घट-बढ़ वाले 2 पक्षों (कृष्*ण और शुक्ल) का जो एक मास होता है वही चन्द्रमास कहलाता है। यह शुक्ल पक्ष प्रतिपदा से प्रारंभ होकर कृष्ण पक्ष अमावस्या को पूर्ण होने वाला 'अमांत' मास मुख्*य चन्द्रमास है। कृष्*ण प्रतिपदा से 'पूर्णिमात' पूरा होने वाला गौण चन्द्रमास है। यह तिथि की घट-बढ़ के अनुसार 29, 30 व 28 एवं 27 दिनों का भी होता है।

हिन्दू पंचांग के इस चन्द्रमास के 30 दिन को चन्द्र कला के आधार पर 15-15 दिन के 2 पक्षों में बांटा गया है- शुक्ल पक्ष और कृष्ण पक्ष। शुक्ल पक्ष के अंतिम दिन को पूर्णिमा कहते हैं और कृष्ण पक्ष के अंतिम दिन को अमावस्या।

*महीनों का नामकरण:-* पूर्णिमा के दिन चन्द्रमा जिस नक्षत्र में होता है, उसी आधार पर महीनों का नामकरण हुआ है। सौर-वर्ष से 11 दिन 3 घटी 48 पल छोटा है चन्द्र-वर्ष इसीलिए हर 3 वर्ष में इसमें 1 महीना जोड़ दिया जाता है।

*अधिकमास:-* सौरमास 365 दिन का और चन्द्रमास 355 दिन का होने से प्रतिवर्ष 10 दिन का अंतर आ जाता है। इन 10 दिनों को चन्द्रमास ही माना जाता है। फिर भी ऐसे बड़े हुए दिनों को 'मलमास' या 'अधिकमास' कहते हैं।

*चन्द्रमास के नाम:-* 1. चैत्र, 2. वैशाख, 3. ज्येष्ठ, 4. आषाढ़, 5. श्रावण, 6. भाद्रपद, 7. आश्विन, 8. कार्तिक, 9. अगहन, 10. पौष, 11. माघ और 12. फाल्गुन।

------------------------

*जानिए नक्षत्र मास क्या है:-* आकाश में स्थित तारा-समूह को नक्षत्र कहते हैं। साधारणत: ये चन्द्रमा के पथ से जुडे हैं। ऋग्वेद में एक स्थान पर सूर्य को भी नक्षत्र कहा गया है। अन्य नक्षत्रों में सप्तर्षि और अगस्त्य हैं। नक्षत्र से ज्योतिषीय गणना करना वेदांग ज्योतिष का अंग है। नक्षत्र हमारे आकाश मंडल के मील के पत्थरों की तरह हैं जिससे आकाश की व्यापकता का पता चलता है। वैसे नक्षत्र तो 88 हैं किंतु चन्द्रपथ पर 27 ही माने गए हैं।

जिस तरह सूर्य मेष से लेकर मीन तक भ्रमण करता है, उसी तरह चन्द्रमा अश्*विनी से लेकर रेवती तक के नक्षत्र में विचरण करता है तथा वह काल नक्षत्र मास कहलाता है। यह लगभग 27 दिनों का होता है इसीलिए 27 दिनों का एक नक्षत्र मास कहलाता है।

*नक्षत्र मास के नाम:-* 1.चित्रा, 2.स्वाति, 3.विशाखा, 4.अनुराधा, 5.ज्येष्ठा, 6.मूल, 7.पूर्वाषाढ़ा, 8.उत्तराषाढ़ा, 9.शतभिषा, 10.श्रवण, 11.धनिष्ठा, 12.पूर्वा भाद्रपद, 13.उत्तरा भाद्रपद, 14.आश्विन, 15.रेवती, 16.भरणी, 17. कार्तिक, 18.रोहिणी, 19.मृगशिरा, 20.उत्तरा, 21.पुनर्वसु, 22.पुष्य, 23.मघा, 24.आश्लेषा, 25.पूर्वा फाल्गुनी, 26.उत्तरा फाल्गुनी और 27.हस्त।

*नक्षत्रों के गृह स्वामी :*
केतु:- आश्विन, मघा, मूल। 
शुक्र:- भरणी, पूर्वा फाल्गुनी, पूर्वाषाढ़ा। 
रवि:- कार्तिक, उत्तरा फाल्गुनी, उत्तराषाढ़ा। 
चन्द्र:- रोहिणी, हस्त, श्रवण।
मंगल:- मृगशिरा, चित्रा, धनिष्ठा। 
राहु:- आर्द्रा, स्वाति, शतभिषा।
बृहस्पति:- पुनर्वसु, विशाखा, पूर्वा भाद्रपद। 
शनि:- पुष्य, अनुराधा, उत्तरा भाद्रपद।
बुध:- आश्लेषा, ज्येष्ठा, रेवती।
------------------------समाप्त

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 18 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - गुरुवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - द्वादशी सुबह 09:39 तक तत्पश्चात त्रयोदशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - भरणी सुबह 08:31 तक तत्पश्चात कृत्तिका*
⛅ *योग - सुकर्मा दोपहर 02:50 तक तत्पश्चात धृति*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 02:09 से शाम 03:50 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:21* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - दक्षिण दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - प्रदोष व्रत*
 ???? *विशेष - द्वादशी को पूतिका(पोई) अथवा त्रयोदशी को बैंगन खाने से पुत्र का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *बारिश की सर्दी मिटाने के लिए* ????
???? *बारिश की सर्दी लगने का अंदाजा  हो तो एक लौंग मुंह में रख देना चाहिये और घर जाकर मत्था जल्दी पोंछ लेना चाहिये । बदन सूखा कर लेना चाहिये और बांये करवट थोड़ा लेट के दायाँ श्वास चालू रखना चाहिये । इससे बारिश में भीगने का असर नहीं होगा ।*

               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *कर्ज-मुक्ति के लिए मासिक शिवरात्रि* ????
???????? *19 जून 2020 शुक्रवार को मासिक शिवरात्रि है।*
????????  *हर मासिक शिवरात्रि को सूर्यास्*त के समय घर में बैठकर अपने गुरुदेव का स्मरण करके शिवजी का स्मरण करते- करते ये 17 मंत्र बोलें, जिनके सिर पर कर्जा ज्यादा हो, वो शिवजी के मंदिर में जाकर दिया जलाकर ये 17 मंत्र बोले।इससे कर्जा से मुक्ति मिलेगी*
???? *1).ॐ शिवाय नम:*
???? *2).ॐ सर्वात्मने नम:* 
???? *3).ॐ त्रिनेत्राय नम:*
???? *4).ॐ हराय नम:*
???? *5).ॐ इन्द्र्मुखाय नम:*
???? *6).ॐ श्रीकंठाय नम:*
???? *7).ॐ सद्योजाताय नम:*
???? *8).ॐ वामदेवाय नम:* 
???? *9).ॐ अघोरह्र्द्याय नम:* 
???? *10).ॐ तत्पुरुषाय नम:*
???? *11).ॐ ईशानाय नम:*
???? *12).ॐ अनंतधर्माय नम:*
???? *13).ॐ ज्ञानभूताय नम:*
???? *14). ॐ अनंतवैराग्यसिंघा   नम:*
???? *15).ॐ प्रधानाय नम:* 
???? *16).ॐ व्योमात्मने नम:* 
???? *17).ॐ युक्तकेशात्मरूपा   नम:*
 ???????? *आर्थिक परेशानी से बचने हेतु* ????????
???????? *हर महिने में शिवरात्रि (मासिक शिवरात्रि - कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी) को आती है | तो उस दिन जिसके घर में आर्थिक कष्ट रहते हैं वो शाम के समय या संध्या के समय जप-प्रार्थना करें एवं शिवमंदिर में दीप-दान करें ।*
???????? *और रात को जब 12 बज जायें तो थोड़ी देर जाग कर जप और एक श्री हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें।तो आर्थिक परेशानी दूर हो जायेगी।*
????????  *प्रति वर्ष में एक महाशिवरात्रि आती है और हर महिने में एक मासिक शिवरात्रि आती है। उस दिन शाम को बराबर सूर्यास्त हो रहा हो उस समय एक दिया पर पाँच लंबी बत्तियाँ अलग-अलग उस एक में हो शिवलिंग के आगे जलाके रखना |बैठ कर भगवान शिवजी के नाम का जप करना प्रार्थना करना, | इससे व्यक्ति के सिर पे कर्जा हो तो जल्दी उतरता है, आर्थिक परेशानियाँ दूर होती है ।*


*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 19 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शुक्रवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - उत्तरायण*
⛅ *ऋतु - ग्रीष्म*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - त्रयोदशी दोपहर 11:01 तक तत्पश्चात चतुर्दशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - कृत्तिका सुबह 10:32 तक तत्पश्चात रोहिणी*
⛅ *योग - धृति दोपहर 02:53 तक तत्पश्चात शूल*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 10:48 से दोपहर 12:28 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:21* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - मासिक शिवरात्रि*
 ???? *विशेष - त्रयोदशी को बैंगन खाने से पुत्र का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *दक्षिणायन आरंभ* ????
➡ *20 जून 2020 शनिवार को (पुण्यकाल सूर्योदय से सूर्यास्त तक)*
???????? *उत्तरायण या दक्षिणायान के आरंभ के दिन किया गया जप-ध्यान व पुण्यकर्म कोटि कोटि गुना अधिक एवं अक्षय होता है |– पद्म पुराण*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *वर्षा ऋतु* ????
➡ *20 जून 2020 शनिवार से वर्षा ऋतु प्रारंभ ।*
☔ *ग्रीष्म ऋतु में दुर्बल हुआ शरीर वर्षा ऋतु में धीरे-धीरे बल प्राप्त करने लगता है | आद्र वातावरण जठराग्नि को मंद करता है | वर्षा ऋतु में वात-पित्तजनित व अजीर्णजन्य रोगों का प्रादुर्भाव होता है | अत: जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त करनेवाला वात-पित्तशामक आहार लेना चाहिए |*
☔ *हितकर आहार : इस ऋतु में जठराग्नि प्रदीप्त करनेवाले अदरक, लहसुन, नींबू, पुदीना, हरा धनिया, सोंठ, अजवायन, मेथी, जीरा, हींग, काली मिर्च, पीपरामूल का प्रयोग करें | जों, खीरा, लौकी, गिल्की, पेठा, तोरई, आम, जामुन, पपीता, सूरन सेवनीय हैं | श्रावण मास में दूध व हरी सब्जियाँ न खायें | वर्षा ऋतु में दही पूर्णत: निषिद्ध है | ताजी छाछ में काली मिर्च, सेंधा, जीरा, धनिया, पुदीना डालकर ले सकते हैं | उपवास और लघु भोजन हितकारी है | रात को देर से भोजन न करें |*
☔ *अहितकर आहार : देर से पचनेवाले, भारी, तले, तीखे पदार्थ न लें | जलेबी , बिस्कुट, डबलरोटी आदि मैदे की चीजे , बेकरी की चीजे, उड़द, अंकुरित अनाज, ठंडे पेय पदार्थ व आइस्क्रीम  के सेवन से बचे | वर्षा ऋतु में दही पूर्णतः निषिध्द है | श्रावण मास में दूध व हरी सब्जियाँ वर्जित हैं |*
☔ *हितकर विहार : आश्रमनिर्मित धूप, हवन से वातावरण को शुद्ध व गौ-सेवा फिनायल या गोमूत्र से घर को साफ करें | तुलसी के पौधे लगायें | उबटन से स्नान, तेल की मालिश , हल्का  व्यायाम, स्वच्छ व हल्के  वस्त्र पहनना हितकारी है | वातावरण में नमी और आर्द्रता के कारण उत्पन्न कीटाणुओं से सुरक्षा हेतु आश्रम की धूप व हवन से वातावरण को शुद्ध तथा गौ सेवा फिनायल या गोमुत्र से घर को स्वच्छ रखें | घर के आसपास पानी इकट्ठा  न होने दें | मच्छरों से सुरक्षा के लिए घर में गेंदे के पौधों के गमले अथवा गेंदे के फूल रखें और नीम के पत्ते , गोबर के कंड़े व गूगल आदि का धुआँ करें |*
☔ *अपथ्य विहार : बारिश में न भींगें | भींगें गीले  कपड़े पहनकर न रखें | रात्रि-जागरण, दिन में शयन, खुले में शयन, अति परिश्रम एवं अति व्यायाम वर्जित है |*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचाग ~* ???? 

 ???? *नकारात्मक ऊर्जा मिटाने के लिए* ????
????  *घर में हर अमावस्या  अथवा हर १५ दिन में पानी में खड़ा नमक (१ लीटर पानी में ५० ग्राम खड़ा नमक) डालकर पोछा लगायें । इससे नेगेटिव एनेर्जी चली जाएगी । अथवा खड़ा नमक के स्थान पर गौझरण अर्क भी डाल सकते हैं ।*

         ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *अमावस्या* ????
???????? *अमावस्या के दिन जो वृक्ष, लता आदि को काटता है अथवा उनका एक पत्ता भी तोड़ता है, उसे ब्रह्महत्या का पाप लगता है  (विष्णु पुराण)*
???????? *शनि और पितृदोष से छुटकारा पाने के लिए उड़द या उड़द की छिलकेवाली दाल, काला कपड़ा, तला हुआ पदार्थ एवं दूध गरीबों में दान करें ।*

          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *धन-धान्य व सुख-संम्पदा के लिए* ????
???? *हर अमावस्या को घर में एक छोटा सा आहुति प्रयोग करें।*
???? *सामग्री : १. काले तिल, २. जौं, ३. चावल, ४. गाय का घी, ५. चंदन पाउडर, ६. गूगल, ७. गुड़, ८. देशी कर्पूर, गौ चंदन या कण्डा।*
???? *विधि: गौ चंदन या कण्डे को किसी बर्तन में डालकर हवनकुंड बना लें, फिर उपरोक्त ८ वस्तुओं के मिश्रण से तैयार सामग्री से, घर के सभी सदस्य एकत्रित होकर नीचे दिये गये देवताओं की १-१ आहुति दें।*
???? *आहुति मंत्र* ????
???? *१. ॐ कुल देवताभ्यो नमः*
???? *२. ॐ ग्राम देवताभ्यो नमः*
???? *३. ॐ ग्रह देवताभ्यो नमः*
???? *४. ॐ लक्ष्मीपति देवताभ्यो नमः*
???? *५. ॐ विघ्नविनाशक देवताभ्यो नमः*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *समृद्धि बढ़ाने के लिए* ????
???? *कर्जा हो गया है तो अमावस्या के दूसरे दिन से पूनम तक रोज रात को चन्द्रमा को अर्घ्य दे, समृद्धि बढेगी ।*
???????? *दीक्षा मे जो मन्त्र मिला है उसका खूब श्रध्दा से जप करना शुरू करें,जो भी समस्या है हल हो जायेगी ।*

*???????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*

        ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 20 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शनिवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - चतुर्दशी दोपहर 11:52 तक तत्पश्चात अमावस्या*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - रोहिणी दोपहर 12:02 तक तत्पश्चात मृगशिरा*
⛅ *योग - शूल दोपहर 02:32 तक तत्पश्चात गण्ड*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 09:07 से सुबह 10:48 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:21* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - दर्श अमावस्या, दक्षिणायन आरंभ (पुण्यकाल सूर्योदय से सूर्यास्त), वर्षा ऋतु प्रारंभ*
 ???? *विशेष - चतुर्दशी और अमावस्या के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *सूर्य ग्रहण और चंद्र ग्रहण मंत्र* ???? 
➡ *21 जून 2020 रविवार को कंकणाकृति सूर्यग्रहण (सुरत में ग्रहण-समय सुबह 10:01 से दोपहर 01:33 तक) (भारत में दिखेगा, नियम पालनीय*
???? *जब भी सूर्य ग्रहण हो तो एक माला इस मंत्र की करें :-*
???? *मंत्र – ॐ ह्रीं ह्रीं सूर्याय नम: |.... ॐ ह्रीं ह्रीं सूर्याय नम:| ....  ॐ ह्रीं ह्रीं सूर्याय नम:*
???????? *और चंद्र ग्रहण हो तो एक माला नीचे मंत्र की करें :-*
 ????  *मंत्र – ॐ ऐं क्लीं सोमाय नम: | ....  ॐ ऐं क्लीं सोमाय नम: | .... ॐ ऐं क्लीं सोमाय नम:*

               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *ग्रहण दर्शन ना करें* ????
???? *कोई-कोई TV Channel वाले नादान होते हैं.. ग्रहण का दृश्य लाईव दिखाते हैं .. ये नहीं देखना चाहिए और ग्रहण की छाया भी हम पर न पड़े इसका ध्यान रखना चाहिए*


       ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *ग्रहण के समय उसके देवता का मंत्र जप* ????
???? *ग्रहण का समय हो तो उस समय ग्रहण के देव का नाम जप करने से उस ग्रह का माने सूर्य या चन्द्र का विशेष आशीवार्द प्राप्त होते हैं चन्द्र ग्रहण में चन्द्र देव का मंत्र ...*
???? *ॐ सोमाय नमः*
???? *ॐ रोहिणी कान्ताय नमः*
???? *ॐ चन्द्रमसे नमः*
???????? *फिर चन्द्र देव की स्तुति का श्लोक*
???? *"दधीशंख: तुषाराभम् क्षीरोरदार्णव संनिभम्, नमामि शशिनं सोमं शम्भोर्मुकुटभूषण  ्"*
???????? *फिर चन्द्र गायत्री मंत्र बोलें ...*
???? *" ॐ अमृतान्गाय विदमहे कलारुपाय धीमहि तन सोमः प्रचोदयात "*
➡ *और अगर सूर्य ग्रहण हो तो सूर्य गायत्री मंत्र है*
???? *" ॐ आदित्याय विदमहे भास्कराय धीमहि तन भानु प्रचोदयात "*

               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *फूल - पत्ते कब नहीं तोड़ने चाहिए* ????
???? *१२ बजे के बाद फूल, पत्ते, तुलसी तोड़नी नहीं चाहिए ग्रहण के समय भी फूल-पत्ते नहीं तोड़े इतवार को तुलसी के पत्ते खाना नहीं ...तोड़ना नहीं*

               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *ग्रहण में क्या करें, क्या न करें* ????
???? *चन्द्रग्रहण और सूर्यग्रहण के समय संयम रखकर जप-ध्यान करने से कई गुना फल होता है। श्रेष्ठ साधक उस समय उपवासपूर्वक ब्राह्मी घृत का स्पर्श करके 'ॐ नमो नारायणाय' मंत्र का आठ हजार जप करने के पश्चात ग्रहणशुद्धि होने पर उस घृत को पी ले। ऐसा करने से वह मेधा (धारणशक्ति), कवित्वशक्ति तथा वाक् सिद्धि प्राप्त कर लेता है।*
???? *सूर्यग्रहण या चन्द्रग्रहण के समय भोजन करने वाला मनुष्य जितने अन्न के दाने खाता है, उतने वर्षों तक 'अरुन्तुद' नरक में वास करता है।*
???? *सूर्यग्रहण में ग्रहण चार प्रहर (12 घंटे) पूर्व और चन्द्र ग्रहण में तीन प्रहर (9) घंटे पूर्व भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए। बूढ़े, बालक और रोगी डेढ़ प्रहर (साढ़े चार घंटे) पूर्व तक खा सकते हैं।*
???? *ग्रहण-वेध के पहले जिन पदार्थों में कुश या तुलसी की पत्तियाँ डाल दी जाती हैं, वे पदार्थ दूषित नहीं होते। पके हुए अन्न का त्याग करके उसे गाय, कुत्ते को डालकर नया भोजन बनाना चाहिए।*
???? *ग्रहण वेध के प्रारम्भ में तिल या कुश मिश्रित जल का उपयोग भी अत्यावश्यक परिस्थिति में ही करना चाहिए और ग्रहण शुरू होने से अंत तक अन्न या जल नहीं लेना चाहिए।*
???? *ग्रहण के स्पर्श के समय स्नान, मध्य के समय होम, देव-पूजन और श्राद्ध तथा अंत में सचैल (वस्त्रसहित) स्नान करना चाहिए। स्त्रियाँ सिर धोये बिना भी स्नान कर सकती हैं।*
???? *ग्रहण पूरा होने पर सूर्य या चन्द्र, जिसका ग्रहण हो उसका शुद्ध बिम्ब देखकर भोजन करना चाहिए।*
???? *ग्रहणकाल में स्पर्श किये हुए वस्त्र आदि की शुद्धि हेतु बाद में उसे धो देना चाहिए तथा स्वयं भी वस्त्रसहित स्नान करना चाहिए।*
???? *ग्रहण के स्नान में कोई मंत्र नहीं बोलना चाहिए। ग्रहण के स्नान में गरम जल की  अपेक्षा ठंडा जल, ठंडे जल में भी दूसरे के हाथ से निकाले हुए जल की अपेक्षा अपने हाथ से निकाला हुआ, निकाले हुए की अपेक्षा जमीन में भरा हुआ, भरे हुए की अपेक्षा बहता हुआ, (साधारण) बहते हुए की अपेक्षा सरोवर का, सरोवर की अपेक्षा नदी का, अन्य नदियों की अपेक्षा गंगा का और गंगा की अपेक्षा भी समुद्र का जल पवित्र माना जाता है।*
???? *ग्रहण के समय गायों को घास, पक्षियों को अन्न, जरूरतमंदों को वस्त्रदान से अनेक गुना पुण्य प्राप्त होता है।*
???? *ग्रहण के दिन पत्ते, तिनके, लकड़ी और फूल नहीं तोड़ने चाहिए। बाल तथा वस्त्र नहीं निचोड़ने चाहिए व दंतधावन नहीं करना चाहिए। ग्रहण के समय ताला खोलना, सोना, मल-मूत्र का त्याग, मैथुन और भोजन – ये सब कार्य वर्जित हैं।*
???? *ग्रहण के समय कोई भी शुभ व नया कार्य शुरू नहीं करना चाहिए।*
???? *ग्रहण के समय सोने से रोगी, लघुशंका करने से दरिद्र, मल त्यागने से कीड़ा, स्त्री प्रसंग करने से सुअर और उबटन लगाने से व्यक्ति कोढ़ी होता है। गर्भवती महिला को ग्रहण के समय विशेष सावधान रहना चाहिए।*
???? *तीन दिन या एक दिन उपवास करके स्नान दानादि का ग्रहण में महाफल है, किन्तु संतानयुक्त गृहस्थ को ग्रहण और संक्रान्ति के दिन उपवास नहीं करना चाहिए।*
???? *भगवान वेदव्यासजी ने परम हितकारी वचन कहे हैं- 'सामान्य दिन से चन्द्रग्रहण में किया गया  पुण्यकर्म (जप, ध्यान, दान आदि) एक लाख गुना और सूर्यग्रहण में दस लाख गुना फलदायी होता है। यदि गंगाजल पास में हो तो चन्द्रग्रहण में एक करोड़ गुना और सूर्यग्रहण में दस करोड़ गुना फलदायी होता है।'*
???? *ग्रहण के समय गुरुमंत्र, इष्टमंत्र अथवा भगवन्नाम-जप अवश्य करें, न करने से मंत्र को मलिनता प्राप्त होती है।*
???? *ग्रहण के अवसर पर दूसरे का अन्न खाने से बारह वर्षों का एकत्र किया हुआ सब पुण्य नष्ट हो जाता है। (स्कन्द पुराण)*
???? *भूकंप एवं ग्रहण के अवसर पर पृथ्वी को खोदना नहीं चाहिए।(देवी भागवत)*
???? *अस्त के समय सूर्य और चन्द्रमा को रोगभय के कारण नहीं देखना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्णजन्म खं. 75.24)*
???????? *क्या करें क्या न करें पुस्तक से*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखण्ड ????????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????☘????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????⛅ *दिनांक 21 जून 2020*⛅ *दिन - रविवार* ⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* ⛅ *तिथि - अमावस्या दोपहर 12:10 तक तत्पश्चात प्रतिपदा*⛅ *नक्षत्र - मृगशिरा दोपहर 01:02 तक तत्पश्चात आर्द्रा*⛅ *योग - गण्ड दोपहर 01:46 तक तत्पश्चात वृद्धि*⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 05:31 से शाम 07:12 तक* ⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:21* ⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - कंकणाकृति सूर्यग्रहण (सुरत में ग्रहण-समय सुबह 10:01 से दोपहर 01:33 तक) (भारत में दिखेगा, नियम पालनीय* ???? *विशेष - अमावस्या के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ???????? *ग्रहण के समय निर्देश* ????       ✔ *करने योग्य*???? *1. ग्रहण के समय भगवान का चिंतन, जप, ध्यान करने पर उसका लाख गुना फल मिलता है , ग्रहण के समय हज़ार काम छोड़ कर मौन और जप करिए l*???? *2. ग्रहण लगने के पहले खान - पान ऐसा करिए कि आपको बाथरूम में ना जाना पड़े l*       ❌  *ना करने योग्य*???? *1. ग्रहण के समय सोने से रोग बढ़ते हैं l*???? *2. ग्रहण के समय सम्भोग करने से सुअर की योनि मिलती है l*???? *3. ग्रहण के समय मूत्र त्याग नहीं करना चाहिए, दरिद्रता आती है l*???? *4. ग्रहण के समय धोखाधड़ी और ठगाई करने से सर्पयोनि मिलती है l*???? *5. ग्रहण के समय शौच नहीं जाना चाहिए, वर्ना पेट में कृमि होने लगते हैं l*???? *6. ग्रहण के समय जीव-जंतु या किसी की हत्या हो जाय तो नारकीय योनि में जाना पड़ता है l*???? *7. ग्रहण के समय भोजन व मालिश करने वाले को कुष्ट रोग हो जाता है l*???? *8. ग्रहण के समय पत्ते, तिनके, लकड़ी, फूल आदि नहीं तोड़ने चाहिए l*???? *9. स्कन्द पुराण के अनुसार ग्रहण के समय दूसरे का अन्न खाने से १२ साल का किया हुआ जप, तप, दान स्वाहा हो जाता है l*???? *10. ग्रहण के समय अपने घर की चीज़ों में कुश, तुलसी के पत्ते अथवा तिल डाल देने चाहिए l*???? *11. ग्रहण के समय रुद्राक्ष की माला धारण करने से पाप नाश हो जाते हैं l*???? *12. ग्रहण के समय दीक्षा अथवा दीक्षा लिए हुए मंत्र का जप करने से सिद्धि हो जाती है l*           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ???????? *भारत के कुछ प्रमुख स्थानों के ग्रहण-समय* ????➡ *अहमदाबाद सुबह 10:03 से दोपहर 01:33 तक* ➡ *दिल्ली सुबह 10:20 से दोपहर 01:49 तक*➡ *सुरत व नाशिक सुबह 10:01 से दोपहर 01:33 तक* ➡ *गुवाहाटी सुबह 10:57 से दोपहर 02:25 तक* ➡ *जोधपुर सुबह 10:08 से दोपहर 01:37 तक*➡ *लखनऊ सुबह 10:26 से दोपहर 01:59 तक*➡ *भोपाल सुबह 10:14 से दोपहर 01:48 तक*➡ *रायपुर (छत्तीसगढ़)  सुबह 10:25 से दोपहर 02:00 तक* ➡ *जम्मू सुबह 10:14 से दोपहर 01:42 तक*➡ *चंडीगढ़ सुबह 10:22 से दोपहर 01:48 तक*➡ *राँची व पटना सुबह 10:36 से दोपहर 02:10 तक*➡ *कोलकता सुबह 10:46 से दोपहर 02:18 तक*➡ *भुवनेश्वर सुबह 10:37 से दोपहर 02:10 तक* ➡ *चेन्नई सुबह 10:22 से दोपहर 01:42 तक*➡ *बेंगलुरु सुबह 10:12 से दोपहर 01:33 तक*➡ *हैदराबाद सुबह 10:14 से दोपहर 01:45 तक*➡ *नागपुर सुबह 10:17 से दोपहर 01:51 तक* ➡ *मुंबई सुबह 10:00 से दोपहर 01:28 तक*???? *विदेश के कुछ प्रमुख स्थानों के ग्रहण-समय*➡ *काठमांडू (नेपाल) सुबह 10:43 से दोपहर 02:25* ➡ *एथेंस (ग्रीस) सुबह 07:48 से सुबह 09:12*➡ *बाकू (अजरबैजान) सुबह 08:46 से दोपहर 11:05* ➡ *हगटना (यू.एस.ए.) शाम 05:25 से शाम 06:51*➡ *नैरोबी (केन्या) सुबह 06:46 से सुबह 09:04* ➡ *दुबई (यू.एस.ए.) सुबह 08:14 से दोपहर 11:13*➡ *हाँगकाँग दोपहर 02:36 से 05:25*???????? *विदेश के स्थानों के समय स्थानीय समयानुसार*           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ???????? *गुप्त नवरात्रि* ???????????? *हिंदू धर्म के अनुसार, एक साल में चार नवरात्रि होती है, लेकिन आम लोग केवल दो नवरात्रि (चैत्र व शारदीय नवरात्रि) के बारे में ही जानते हैं। इनके अलावा आषाढ़ तथा माघ मास में भी नवरात्रि का पर्व आता है, जिसे गुप्त नवरात्रि कहते हैं। इस बार आषाढ़ मास की गुप्त नवरात्रि का प्रारंभ आषाढ़ शुक्ल प्रतिपदा (22 जून, सोमवार) से होगा, जो आषाढ़ शुक्ल नवमी (29 जून, सोमवार) को समाप्त होगी।*???? *शत्रु को मित्र बनाने के लिए* ???????????? *नवरात्रि में शुभ संकल्पों को पोषित करने, रक्षित करने, मनोवांछित सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त करने के लिए और शत्रुओं को मित्र बनाने वाले मंत्र की सिद्धि का योग होता है।*???????? *नवरात्रि में स्नानादि से निवृत हो तिलक लगाके एवं दीपक जलाकर यदि कोई बीज मंत्र 'हूं' (Hum) अथवा 'अं रां अं' (Am Raam Am) मंत्र की इक्कीस माला जप करे एवं 'श्री गुरुगीता' का पाठ करें  तो शत्रु भी उसके मित्र बन जायेंगे l*????????  *माताओं बहनों के लिए विशेष कष्ट निवारण हेतु प्रयोग 1*???????? *जिन माताओं बहनों को दुःख और कष्ट ज्यादा सताते हैं, वे नवरात्रि के प्रथम दिन (देवी-स्थापना के दिन) दिया जलायें और कुम-कुम से अशोक वृक्ष की पूजा करें ,पूजा करते समय निम्न मंत्र बोलें :*???? *“ अशोक शोक शमनो भव सर्वत्र नः कुले "**" ASHOK SHOK SHAMNO BHAV SARVATRA NAH KULE "*???????? *भविष्योत्तर पुराण के अनुसार नवरात्रि के प्रथम दिन इस तरह पूजा करने से माताओ बहनों के कष्टों का जल्दी निवारण होता है l*????????  *माताओं बहनों के लिए विशेष कष्ट निवारण हेतु प्रयोग 2*????????  *शुक्ल पक्ष तृतीया (24 जून, बुधवार) के दिन में सिर्फ बिना नमक मिर्च का भोजन करें l (जैसे दूध, रोटी या खीर खा सकते हैं, नमक मिर्च का भोजन अगले दिन ही करें l)*???? • *" ॐ ह्रीं गौरये नमः "* *"Om Hreem Goryaye Namah"*???????? *मंत्र का जप करते हुए उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके स्वयं को कुम -कुम का तिलक करें l*???? *गाय को चन्दन का तिलक करके गुड़ और रोटी खिलाएं l*???? *श्रेष्ठ अर्थ (धन) की प्राप्ति हेतु* ????➡ *प्रयोग : नवरात्रि में देवी के एक विशेष मंत्र का जप करने से श्रेष्ठ अर्थ कि प्राप्ति होती है मंत्र ध्यान से पढ़ें :*???? *" ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं ऐं कमल-वासिन्ये स्वाह् "**" OM SHREEM HREEM KLEEM AIM KAMALVAASINYE SWAHA "*???????? *विद्यार्थियों के लिए* ???????????????? *प्रथम नवरात्रि के दिन विद्यार्थी अपनी पुस्तकों को ईशान कोण में रख कर पूजन करें और नवरात्रि के तीसरे तीन दिन विद्यार्थी सारस्वत्य मंत्र का जप करें।*???? *इससे उन्हें विद्या प्राप्ति में अपार सफलता मिलती है l**बुद्धि व ज्ञान का विकास करना हो तो सूर्यदेवता का भ्रूमध्य में ध्यान करें ।*???????? *जिनको गुरुमंत्र मिला है वे गुरुमंत्र का, गुरुदेव का, सूर्यनारायण का ध्यान करें। अतः इस सरल मंत्र की एक-दो माला नवरात्रि में अवश्य करें और लाभ लें l*???????? *–(वेद-व्यास जी , देवी भागवत)**???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*            ???? *~हिन्दू पंचांग ~*????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 21 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - रविवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़ (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार ज्येष्ठ)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - अमावस्या दोपहर 12:10 तक तत्पश्चात प्रतिपदा*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - मृगशिरा दोपहर 01:02 तक तत्पश्चात आर्द्रा*
⛅ *योग - गण्ड दोपहर 01:46 तक तत्पश्चात वृद्धि*
⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 05:31 से शाम 07:12 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:58*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:21* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - कंकणाकृति सूर्यग्रहण (सुरत में ग्रहण-समय सुबह 10:01 से दोपहर 01:33 तक) (भारत में दिखेगा, नियम पालनीय*
 ???? *विशेष - अमावस्या के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *ग्रहण के समय निर्देश* ????
       ✔ *करने योग्य*
???? *1. ग्रहण के समय भगवान का चिंतन, जप, ध्यान करने पर उसका लाख गुना फल मिलता है , ग्रहण के समय हज़ार काम छोड़ कर मौन और जप करिए l*
???? *2. ग्रहण लगने के पहले खान - पान ऐसा करिए कि आपको बाथरूम में ना जाना पड़े l*
       ❌  *ना करने योग्य*
???? *1. ग्रहण के समय सोने से रोग बढ़ते हैं l*
???? *2. ग्रहण के समय सम्भोग करने से सुअर की योनि मिलती है l*
???? *3. ग्रहण के समय मूत्र त्याग नहीं करना चाहिए, दरिद्रता आती है l*
???? *4. ग्रहण के समय धोखाधड़ी और ठगाई करने से सर्पयोनि मिलती है l*
???? *5. ग्रहण के समय शौच नहीं जाना चाहिए, वर्ना पेट में कृमि होने लगते हैं l*
???? *6. ग्रहण के समय जीव-जंतु या किसी की हत्या हो जाय तो नारकीय योनि में जाना पड़ता है l*
???? *7. ग्रहण के समय भोजन व मालिश करने वाले को कुष्ट रोग हो जाता है l*
???? *8. ग्रहण के समय पत्ते, तिनके, लकड़ी, फूल आदि नहीं तोड़ने चाहिए l*
???? *9. स्कन्द पुराण के अनुसार ग्रहण के समय दूसरे का अन्न खाने से १२ साल का किया हुआ जप, तप, दान स्वाहा हो जाता है l*
???? *10. ग्रहण के समय अपने घर की चीज़ों में कुश, तुलसी के पत्ते अथवा तिल डाल देने चाहिए l*
???? *11. ग्रहण के समय रुद्राक्ष की माला धारण करने से पाप नाश हो जाते हैं l*
???? *12. ग्रहण के समय दीक्षा अथवा दीक्षा लिए हुए मंत्र का जप करने से सिद्धि हो जाती है l*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *भारत के कुछ प्रमुख स्थानों के ग्रहण-समय* ????
➡ *अहमदाबाद सुबह 10:03 से दोपहर 01:33 तक* 
➡ *दिल्ली सुबह 10:20 से दोपहर 01:49 तक*
➡ *सुरत व नाशिक सुबह 10:01 से दोपहर 01:33 तक* 
➡ *गुवाहाटी सुबह 10:57 से दोपहर 02:25 तक* 
➡ *जोधपुर सुबह 10:08 से दोपहर 01:37 तक*
➡ *लखनऊ सुबह 10:26 से दोपहर 01:59 तक*
➡ *भोपाल सुबह 10:14 से दोपहर 01:48 तक*
➡ *रायपुर (छत्तीसगढ़)  सुबह 10:25 से दोपहर 02:00 तक* 
➡ *जम्मू सुबह 10:14 से दोपहर 01:42 तक*
➡ *चंडीगढ़ सुबह 10:22 से दोपहर 01:48 तक*
➡ *राँची व पटना सुबह 10:36 से दोपहर 02:10 तक*
➡ *कोलकता सुबह 10:46 से दोपहर 02:18 तक*
➡ *भुवनेश्वर सुबह 10:37 से दोपहर 02:10 तक* 
➡ *चेन्नई सुबह 10:22 से दोपहर 01:42 तक*
➡ *बेंगलुरु सुबह 10:12 से दोपहर 01:33 तक*
➡ *हैदराबाद सुबह 10:14 से दोपहर 01:45 तक*
➡ *नागपुर सुबह 10:17 से दोपहर 01:51 तक* 
➡ *मुंबई सुबह 10:00 से दोपहर 01:28 तक*
???? *विदेश के कुछ प्रमुख स्थानों के ग्रहण-समय*
➡ *काठमांडू (नेपाल) सुबह 10:43 से दोपहर 02:25* 
➡ *एथेंस (ग्रीस) सुबह 07:48 से सुबह 09:12*
➡ *बाकू (अजरबैजान) सुबह 08:46 से दोपहर 11:05* 
➡ *हगटना (यू.एस.ए.) शाम 05:25 से शाम 06:51*
➡ *नैरोबी (केन्या) सुबह 06:46 से सुबह 09:04* 
➡ *दुबई (यू.एस.ए.) सुबह 08:14 से दोपहर 11:13*
➡ *हाँगकाँग दोपहर 02:36 से 05:25*
???????? *विदेश के स्थानों के समय स्थानीय समयानुसार*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *गुप्त नवरात्रि* ????
???????? *हिंदू धर्म के अनुसार, एक साल में चार नवरात्रि होती है, लेकिन आम लोग केवल दो नवरात्रि (चैत्र व शारदीय नवरात्रि) के बारे में ही जानते हैं। इनके अलावा आषाढ़ तथा माघ मास में भी नवरात्रि का पर्व आता है, जिसे गुप्त नवरात्रि कहते हैं। इस बार आषाढ़ मास की गुप्त नवरात्रि का प्रारंभ आषाढ़ शुक्ल प्रतिपदा (22 जून, सोमवार) से होगा, जो आषाढ़ शुक्ल नवमी (29 जून, सोमवार) को समाप्त होगी।*
???? *शत्रु को मित्र बनाने के लिए* ????
???????? *नवरात्रि में शुभ संकल्पों को पोषित करने, रक्षित करने, मनोवांछित सिद्धियाँ प्राप्त करने के लिए और शत्रुओं को मित्र बनाने वाले मंत्र की सिद्धि का योग होता है।*
???????? *नवरात्रि में स्नानादि से निवृत हो तिलक लगाके एवं दीपक जलाकर यदि कोई बीज मंत्र 'हूं' (Hum) अथवा 'अं रां अं' (Am Raam Am) मंत्र की इक्कीस माला जप करे एवं 'श्री गुरुगीता' का पाठ करें  तो शत्रु भी उसके मित्र बन जायेंगे l*
????????  *माताओं बहनों के लिए विशेष कष्ट निवारण हेतु प्रयोग 1*
???????? *जिन माताओं बहनों को दुःख और कष्ट ज्यादा सताते हैं, वे नवरात्रि के प्रथम दिन (देवी-स्थापना के दिन) दिया जलायें और कुम-कुम से अशोक वृक्ष की पूजा करें ,पूजा करते समय निम्न मंत्र बोलें :*
???? *“ अशोक शोक शमनो भव सर्वत्र नः कुले "*
*" ASHOK SHOK SHAMNO BHAV SARVATRA NAH KULE "*
???????? *भविष्योत्तर पुराण के अनुसार नवरात्रि के प्रथम दिन इस तरह पूजा करने से माताओ बहनों के कष्टों का जल्दी निवारण होता है l*
????????  *माताओं बहनों के लिए विशेष कष्ट निवारण हेतु प्रयोग 2*
????????  *शुक्ल पक्ष तृतीया (24 जून, बुधवार) के दिन में सिर्फ बिना नमक मिर्च का भोजन करें l (जैसे दूध, रोटी या खीर खा सकते हैं, नमक मिर्च का भोजन अगले दिन ही करें l)*
???? • *" ॐ ह्रीं गौरये नमः "*
 *"Om Hreem Goryaye Namah"*
???????? *मंत्र का जप करते हुए उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके स्वयं को कुम -कुम का तिलक करें l*
???? *गाय को चन्दन का तिलक करके गुड़ और रोटी खिलाएं l*
???? *श्रेष्ठ अर्थ (धन) की प्राप्ति हेतु* ????
➡ *प्रयोग : नवरात्रि में देवी के एक विशेष मंत्र का जप करने से श्रेष्ठ अर्थ कि प्राप्ति होती है मंत्र ध्यान से पढ़ें :*
???? *" ॐ श्रीं ह्रीं क्लीं ऐं कमल-वासिन्ये स्वाह् "*
*" OM SHREEM HREEM KLEEM AIM KAMALVAASINYE SWAHA "*

???????? *विद्यार्थियों के लिए* ????????
???????? *प्रथम नवरात्रि के दिन विद्यार्थी अपनी पुस्तकों को ईशान कोण में रख कर पूजन करें और नवरात्रि के तीसरे तीन दिन विद्यार्थी सारस्वत्य मंत्र का जप करें।*
???? *इससे उन्हें विद्या प्राप्ति में अपार सफलता मिलती है l*
*बुद्धि व ज्ञान का विकास करना हो तो सूर्यदेवता का भ्रूमध्य में ध्यान करें ।*
???????? *जिनको गुरुमंत्र मिला है वे गुरुमंत्र का, गुरुदेव का, सूर्यनारायण का ध्यान करें। अतः इस सरल मंत्र की एक-दो माला नवरात्रि में अवश्य करें और लाभ लें l*
???????? *–(वेद-व्यास जी , देवी भागवत)*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*

            ???? *~हिन्दू पंचांग ~*????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 22 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - सोमवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - प्रतिपदा दोपहर 11:59 तक तत्पश्चात द्वितीया*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - आर्द्रा दोपहर 01:31 तक तत्पश्चात पुनर्वसु*
⛅ *योग - वृद्धि दोपहर 12:35 तक तत्पश्चात ध्रुव*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 07:27 से सुबह 09:08 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:59*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - चन्द्र-दर्शन*
 ???? *विशेष - प्रतिपदा को कूष्माण्ड(कुम्हड़  , पेठा) न खाये, क्योंकि यह धन का नाश करने वाला है। (ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *गुप्त नवरात्रि* ???? 
???????? *आषाढ़ मास की गुप्त नवरात्रि 22 जून 2020 सोमवार से शुरू हो रही हैं, जो 29 जून सोमवार तक रहेंगी । नवरात्रि के इन 9 दिनों में देवी के विभिन्न रूपों की पूजा की जाती है। इन नौ दिनों में देवी को विभिन्न प्रकार के भोग भी लगाए जाते हैं। शास्त्रों के अनुसार, इस उपाय से साधक (उपाय करने वाला) की सभी मनोकामनाएं पूरी हो सकती हैं। जानिए किस तिथि पर देवी को किस चीज का भोग लगाना चाहिए-*
➡ *ये हैं गुप्त नवरात्रि के अचूक उपाय*
1⃣ *प्रतिपदा तिथि को माता को घी का भोग लगाएं। इससे रोगी को कष्टों से मुक्ति मिलती हैं एवं शरीर निरोगी होता है।*
2⃣ *द्वितीया तिथि को माता को शक्कर का भोग लगाएं। इससे उम्र लंबी होती है।*
3⃣ *तृतीया तिथि को माता को दूध का भोग लगाएं। इससे सभी प्रकार के दुःखों से मुक्ति मिलती है।*
4⃣ *चतुर्थी तिथि को माता को मालपुआ का भोग लगाएं। इससे समस्याओं का अंत होता है।*
5⃣ *पंचमी तिथि को माता को केले का भोग लगाएं। इससे परिवार में सुख-शांति बनी रहती है।*
6⃣ *षष्ठी तिथि को माता को शहद का भोग लगाएं। इससे धन लाभ होने के योग बनते हैं ।*
7⃣ *सप्तमी तिथि को माता को गुड़ का भोग लगाएं। इससे हर मनोकामना पूरी हो सकती है।*
8⃣ *अष्टमी तिथि को माता को नारियल का भोग लगाएं। इससे  घर में सुख-समुद्वि आती है*
9⃣ *नवमी तिथि को माता को विभिन्न प्रकार के अनाज का भोग लगाएं। इससे वैभव व यश मिलता है।*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *गुप्त नवरात्रि* ????
➡ *आषाढ़ मास की शुक्ल प्रतिपदा से नवमी तिथि तक गुप्त नवरात्रि  का पर्व मनाया जाता है। बहुत कम लोग इस नवरात्रि  के बारे में जानते हैं, इसलिए इसे गुप्त नवरात्रि  कहा जाता है। गुप्त नवरात्रि  में किए गए उपाय जल्दी ही शुभ फल प्रदान कर सकते हैं। धन, नौकरी, स्वास्थ्य, संतान, विवाह, प्रमोशन आदि कई मनोकामनाएं इन 9 दिनों में किए गए उपायों से प्राप्त हो सकते हैं । अगर आपके मन में  कोई मनोकामना है तो आगे बताए गए उपायों से वह पूरी हो सकती है। ये उपाय इस प्रकार हैं-*
???? *1. धन लाभ के लिए उपाय*
*गुप्त नवरात्रि  के दौरान किसी भी दिन स्नान आदि करने के बाद उत्तर दिशा की ओर मुख करके पीले आसन पर बैठ जाएं। अपने सामने तेल के ९ दीपक जला लें। ये दीपक साधनाकाल तक जलते रहना चाहिए। दीपक के सामने लाल चावल (चावल को रंग लें) की एक ढेरी बनाएं फिर उस पर एक श्रीयंत्र रखकर उसका कुम कुम, फूल, धूप, तथा दीप से पूजन करें।*
➡ *उसके बाद एक प्लेट पर स्वस्तिक बनाकर उसे अपने सामने रखकर उसका पूजन करें। श्रीयंत्र को अपने पूजा स्थल पर स्थापित कर लें और शेष सामग्री को नदी में प्रवाहित कर दें। इस प्रयोग से आपको अचानक धन लाभ होने के योग बन सकते हैं।*
???????????????? *2. शीघ्र विवाह के लिए उपाय*
*गुप्त नवरात्रि  में शिव-पार्वती का एक चित्र अपने पूजास्थल में रखें और उनकी पूजा करने के बाद नीचे लिखे मंत्र का 3, 5 अथवा 10 माला जप करें। जप के बाद भगवान शिव से विवाह में आ रही बाधाओं को दूर करने की प्रार्थना करें-*
???? *मंत्र- ऊं शं शंकराय सकल-जन्मार्जित-पाप-विध्वंसनाय,*
*पुरुषार्थ-चतुष्टय-लाभाय च पतिं मे देहि कुरु कुरु स्वाहा।।*
???????? *3. मनपसंद वर के लिए उपाय*
*गुप्त नवरात्रि  के दौरान किसी भी दिन अपने पास स्थित शिव मंदिर में जाएं। वहां भगवान शिव एवं मां पार्वती पर जल एवं दूध चढ़ाएं और पंचोपचार (चंदन, पुष्प, धूप, दीप एवं नैवेद्य) से उनका पूजन करें। अब मौली (पूजा में उपयोग किया जाने वाला लाल धागा) से उन दोनों के मध्य गठबंधन करें। अब वहां बैठकर लाल चंदन की माला से इस मंत्र का जप 108 बार करें-*
???? *हे गौरी शंकरार्धांगी। यथा त्वं शंकर प्रिया।*
*तथा मां कुरु कल्याणी, कान्त कान्तां सुदुर्लभाम्।।*
➡ *इसके बाद तीन महीने तक रोज इसी मंत्र का जप शिव मंदिर में अथवा अपने घर के पूजाकक्ष में मां पार्वती के सामने 108 बार करें। घर पर भी आपको पंचोपचार पूजा करनी है।*
???? *4. बरकत बढ़ाने का उपाय*
*गुप्त नवरात्रि  में किसी भी दिन सुबह स्नान कर साफ कपड़े में अपने सामने मोती शंख को रखें और उस पर केसर से स्वस्तिक का चिह्न बना दें। इसके बाद नीचे लिखे मंत्र का जप करें-*
???? *श्रीं ह्रीं श्रीं महालक्ष्मयै नम:*
➡ *मंत्र का जप स्फटिक माला से ही करें। मंत्रोच्चार के साथ एक-एक चावल इस शंख में डालें। इस बात का ध्यान रखें की चावल टूटे हुए ना हो।  यह प्रयोग लगातार नौ दिनों तक करें। इस प्रकार रोज एक माला जप करें। उन चावलों को एक सफेद रंग के कपड़े की थैली में रखें और 9 दिन के बाद चावल के साथ शंख को भी उस थैली में रखकर तिजोरी में रखें। इस उपाय से घर की बरकत बढ़ सकती है।*
???????? *5. मनचाही दुल्हन के लिए उपाय*
*गुप्त नवरात्रि के दौरान जो भी सोमवार आए। उस दिन सुबह किसी शिव मंदिर में जाएं। वहां शिवलिंग पर दूध, दही, घी, शहद और शक्कर चढ़ाते हुए उसे अच्छी तरह से साफ करें। फिर शुद्ध जल चढ़ाएं और पूरे मंदिर में झाड़ू लगाकर उसे साफ करें। अब भगवान शिव की चंदन, पुष्प एवं धूप, दीप आदि से पूजा करें।*
➡ *रात 10 बजे के बाद अग्नि प्रज्वलित कर ऊं नम: शिवाय मंत्र का उच्चारण करते हुए घी से 108 आहुति दें। अब 40 दिनों तक नित्य इसी मंत्र का पांच माला जप भगवान शिव के सामने करें। इससे शीघ्र ही आपकी मनोकामना पूर्ण होने के योग बनेंगे।*
????????*♂ *6. इंटरव्यु में सफलता का उपाय*
*गुप्त नवरात्रि  में किसी भी दिन सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान आदि करने के बाद सफेद रंग का सूती आसन बिछाकर पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके उस पर बैठ जाएं। अब अपने सामने पीला कपड़ा बिछाकर उस पर 108 दानों वाली स्फटिक की माला रख दें और इस पर केसर व इत्र छिड़क कर इसकी पूजा करें।*
➡ *इसके बाद धूप, दीप और अगरबत्ती दिखाकर नीचे लिखा मंत्र 31 बार बोलें। इस प्रकार 11 दिन तक करने से वह माला सिद्ध हो जाएगी। जब भी किसी इंटरव्यु में जाएं तो इस माला को पहन कर जाएं। ये उपाय करने से इंटरव्यु में सफलता की संभावना बढ़ सकती है।*
???? *मंत्र- ऊं ह्लीं वाग्वादिनी भगवती मम कार्य सिद्धि कुरु कुरु फट् स्वाहा।*
???????????????? *7. दांपत्य सुख के लिए उपाय*
*यदि जीवनसाथी से अनबन होती रहती है तो गुप्त नवरात्रि  में रोज नीचे लिखी चौपाई को पढ़ते हुए 108 बार अग्नि में घी से आहुतियां दें। इससे यह चौपाई सिद्ध हो जाएगी। अब नित्य सुबह उठकर पूजा के समय इस चौपाई को 21 बार पढ़ें। यदि संभव हो तो अपने जीवनसाथी से भी इस चौपाई का जप करने के लिए कहें-*
???? *​चौपाई*
*सब नर करहिं परस्पर प्रीति।*
*चलहिं स्वधर्म निरत श्रुति नीति।।*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????☘????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 23 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - मंगलवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - द्वितीया दोपहर 11:19 तक तत्पश्चात तृतीया*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - पुनर्वसु दोपहर 01:33 तक तत्पश्चात पुष्य*
⛅ *योग - ध्रुव दोपहर 11:02 तक तत्पश्चात व्याघात*
⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 03:51 से शाम 05:31 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:59*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - भगवान जगन्नाथ रथयात्रा*
 ???? *विशेष - द्वितीया को बृहती (छोटा बैंगन या कटेहरी) खाना निषिद्ध है। (ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *लक्ष्मी प्राप्ति में सावधानी* ????
???? *फूलों को पैरो तले नहीं आने देना चाहिए, अन्यथा लक्ष्मीजी नाराज़ हो जाती हैं l*

         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *वास्तु शास्त्र* ????
???? *22 जून से 29 जून तक गुप्त नवरात्रि  पर्व है। इस दौरान देवी की पूजा-अर्चना करने का विशेष महत्व माना जाता है। वास्तु में ऐसी कई वस्तुएं बताई गई हैं, जिनका खास संबंध किसी विशेष देवी-देवता या दिन से माना जाता है। वास्तु के अनुसार, देवी से संबंधित ये 5 चीजें नवरात्रि  के दौरान घर में लाई जाएं तो देवी प्रसन्न होती हैं और घर-परिवार पर देवी की विशेष कृपा बनी रहती है।*
➡ *पाना चाहते हैं  देवी की विशेष कृपा तो नवरात्रि  के दौरान घर में रखें ये 5 चीजें*
1⃣  *कमल का फूल या तस्वीर*
*कमल का फूल देवी लक्ष्मी को विशेष रुप से प्रिय है।नवरात्रि  के दौरान यदि घर में कमल का फूल या उससे संबंधी कोई तस्वीर लगाई जाए तो देवी लक्ष्मी की कृपा घर-परिवार पर हमेशा बनी रहती है।*
2⃣  *चाँदी या सोने का सिक्का*
*नवरात्रि  के दौरान घर में चाँदी या सोने का सिक्का लाना अच्छा माना जाता है। सिक्के पर यदि देवी लक्ष्मी या भगवान गणेशजी का श्रीचित्र अंकित हो तो और शुभ होगा।*
3⃣  *देवी लक्ष्मी की ऐसी तस्वीर*
*घर में हमेशा धन-धान्य बनाए रखना चाहते हैं तो नवरात्रि  के दौरान देवी लक्ष्मी की ऐसी तस्वीर घर में  लाएँ जिसमें कमल के फूल पर माता लक्ष्मी बैठी दिखाई दे रही हो, साथ ही उनके हाथों से धन की वर्षा हो रही हो।*
4⃣  *मोर पंख*
*देवी के सरस्वती स्वरूप में देवी का वाहन मोर माना जाता है, इसलिए नवरात्रि  के दौरान घर में मोर पंख ला कर उसे मंदिर में स्थापित करने से कई फायदे होते हैं।*
5⃣  *सोलह श्रृंगार का सामान*
*नवरात्रि  के दौरान सोलह- श्रृंगार का सामान घर लाना चाहिए और उसे घर के मंदिर में स्थापित कर देना चाहिए। ऐसा करने से देवी माँ की कृपा हमेशा घर पर बनी रहती है।*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *दुर्गति से रक्षा हेतु* ????
???? *मरणासन्न व्यक्ति के सिरहाने गीताजी रखें | दाह – संस्कार के समय ग्रन्थ को गंगाजी में बहा दें, जलायें नहीं |*
???? *मृतक के अग्नि – संस्कार की शुरुआत तुलसी की लकड़ियों से करें अथवा उसके शरीर पर थोड़ी – सी तुलसी की लकडियाँ बिछा दें, इससे दुर्गति से रक्षा होती है |*


*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
          ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 24 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - बुधवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - तृतीया सुबह 10:14 तक तत्पश्चात चतुर्थी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - पुष्य दोपहर 01:10 तक तत्पश्चात अश्लेशा*
⛅ *योग - व्याघात सुबह 09:09 तक तत्पश्चात हर्षण*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 12:29 से दोपहर 02:10 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 05:59*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - विनायक चतुर्थी*
 ???? *विशेष - तृतीया को परवल खाना शत्रुओं की वृद्धि करने वाला है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *अनिद्रा से छुटकारा* ????
???????? *१० मिनट विधिवत श्वासन करने से या जीभ के अग्रभाग को दाँतो से थोडा दबाकर १० मिनट तक ज्ञान मुद्रा लगा के बैठने से शारीरिक – मानसिक तनाव व अनिद्रा आदि की बीमारी दूर होती है |*

          ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *वर्षा ऋतु विशेष* ????
☔ *अभी वर्षा ऋतु चल रही है | इसे शास्*त्रीय भाषा में आदानकाल बोलते है | जठराग्नि दुर्बल होती है | वायु, गैस की तकलीफें उभरती हैं  | पित्त संचित होता है | अगर सावधान नहीं रहें तो पित्त व वात मिलकर हार्ट अटैक बना सकता है | इस आदानकाल में कब्जियत न रहे इसका ध्*यान रखना चाहिए |*
☔ *करने योग्य* ☔
✅ *१) पेट साफ़ रहे इसके लिए हरड़ रसायन २ -२ गोली खाना | हरड रसायन , रसायन से बना हुआ टोनिक है । दिनभर खाया हुआ टोनिक बन जायेगा |*
✅ *२) शुद्ध वातावरण व शुद्ध जल का सेवन करना |*
✅ *३) मधुर भोजन, चिकनाईवाला, शरीर को बल देनेवाला भोजन करना चाहिये और दोपहर के भोजन में नींबू, अदरक, सैंधा नमक, लौकी, मैथी, खीरा, तुरई आदि खाने चाहिए |*
✅ *४) वर्षाऋतु में पानी गरम करके पियें अथवा तो पानी की शुद्धता का ध्यान रखें |*
✅ *५) वायुप्रकोप से जोडों में दर्द बनने की संभावना है और बुढ़ापे में लकवा मारने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है | भोजन में लहसुन की छौंक लकवे से फाईट करता है |*
✅ *६) चर्मरोग, रक्तविकार आदि बिमारियों की इस ऋतु में संभावना बढ़ जाती है | नींबू, अदरक, गाजर, खीरा स्वास्थ्*यप्रद रहेगा |*
✅ *७) सूर्यकिरण स्नान सभी ऋतुओं में स्वास्थ्*य के लिए हितकारक है |*
✅ *८) अश्विनी मुद्रा- श्वांस रोककर योनि संकोच लेना और मन में भगवान का जप करना इस सीज़न की बी*मारि*यों को भगाने की एक सुंदर युक्ति है |*
☔ *न करने योग्य* ☔
❌ *१) गरम, तले हुए, रूखे, बासी, डबल रोटी, आटा लगा हुआ बिस्किट आदि स्वास्थय के लिए इस सीज़न में हितकर नहीं है । फास्ट फ़ूड से बचना चाहिए |*
❌ *२) देर रात बारिश के सीज़न में न जागें |*
❌ *३) अधिक श्रम, अधिक व्यायाम न करें |*
❌ *४) खुले आकाश में सोना खतरे से खाली नहीं है ।*
❌ *५) ज्यादा देर तक शरीर भीगा हुआ न रखें | सिर गिला हो तो तुरंत पोछ लें।*
❌ *६) भीगे शरीर न सोयें और रात्रि को स्नान न करें | मासिक धर्म आये तो तुरंत स्नान करके सूखे कपडे से अपने को पींछ लें |*

    *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*

          ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

https://youtu.be/MkAmtQ7R_e4

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 25 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - गुरुवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - चतुर्थी सुबह 08:47 तक तत्पश्चात पंचमी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - अश्लेशा दोपहर 12:27 तक तत्पश्चात मघा*
⛅ *योग - हर्षण सुबह 06:59 तक तत्पश्चात वज्र*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 02:10 से शाम 03:51 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:00*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - दक्षिण दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - 
 ???? *विशेष - चतुर्थी को मूली खाने से धन का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *सास -बहू के बीच अनबन होती हो तो* ????
???????? *घर में सास -बहू के बीच अनबन होती हो तो सास -बहू दोनों मिलकर एक बढ़िया फोटो खिंचवा लें ....एक दूसरे को फूल देते हुए .... मुस्कुराते हुए। वो फोटो घर में दक्षिण और पश्चिम के बीच के कोने पर लगा दें ..... भगवान का नाम लेकर । फिर देखो सास -बहू के बीच कैसा प्रेम होगा ।*
???????? *- श्री सुरेशानंदजी Vadodara 9/11/2011*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *वास्तु शास्त्र* ????
????  *घर में न रखें सूखे फूल* 
 *ताजा फूल घर में सजाए जा सकते हैं, लेकिन अगर ये मुरझाने लगें तो इन्हे फौरन हटा देना चाहिए। सूखे फूल घर में नेगेटिविटी और बीमारी फैलाते हैं ।*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *वर्षा स्नान* ????
☔ *बारिश के पानी में स्नान करने से बुढ़ापे  में लकवा, संधिपात (जोडों का दर्द) आदि की तकलीफें आती हैं l लेकिन धूप निकलती हो, उस समय वर्षा में स्नान करना अमृत स्नान माना गया है l*
???????? *पूज्य बापूजी*

*???????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*
          ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 26 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शुक्रवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - पंचमी सुबह 07:02 तक तत्पश्चात षष्ठी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - मघा दोपहर 11:26 तक तत्पश्चात पूर्वाफाल्गुनी*
⛅ *योग - सिद्धि 27 जून रात्रि 01:55 तक तत्पश्चात व्यतिपात*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 10:49 से दोपहर 12:30 तक*
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:00*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - षष्ठी क्षय तिथि*
 ???? *विशेष - पंचमी को बेल खाने से कलंक लगता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *वर्षा ऋतु विशेष* ????
☔ *अभी सीजन में बारिश आयेगी.... भूख कम हो जायेगी ...वायु की तकलीफ होगी, पाचन की तकलीफ होगी.... वो तकलीफ आये उसके पहले तकलीफ मिटाने की ताकत तुम्हारे अपने अंदर पैदा कर लो | हरद रसायन औषधि है रसायन माना टोनिक, १-२ गोली सुबह अथवा शाम चूस लिया करो .....जो खाया है वो पाचन टोनिक में बदल जायेगा पुष्टि देने वाला |*
???????? *- Pujya Bapuji Chandigarh 17th June' 2012*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *व्यतिपात योग* ????
???????? *व्यतिपात योग की ऐसी महिमा है कि उस समय जप पाठ प्राणायम, माला से जप या मानसिक जप करने से भगवान की और विशेष कर भगवान सूर्यनारायण की प्रसन्नता प्राप्त होती है जप करने वालों को, व्यतिपात योग में जो कुछ भी किया जाता है उसका १ लाख गुना फल मिलता है।*
???????? *वाराह पुराण में ये बात आती है व्यतिपात योग की।*
???????? *व्यतिपात योग माने क्या कि देवताओं के गुरु बृहस्पति की धर्मपत्नी तारा पर चन्द्र देव की गलत नजर थी जिसके कारण सूर्य देव अप्रसन्न हुए  नाराज हुए , उन्होनें चन्द्रदेव को समझाया पर चन्द्रदेव ने उनकी बात को अनसुना कर दिया तो सूर्य देव को दुःख हुआ कि मैने इनको सही बात बताई फिर भी ध्यान नहीं  दिया और सूर्यदेव को अपने गुरुदेव की याद आई कि कैसा गुरुदेव के लिये आदर प्रेम श्रद्धा होना चाहिये पर इसको इतना नहीं थोडा भूल रहा है ये, सूर्यदेव को गुरुदेव की याद आई और आँखों से आँसू बहे वो समय व्यतिपात योग कहलाता है। और उस समय किया हुआ जप, सुमिरन, पाठ, प्रायाणाम, गुरुदर्शन की खूब महिमा बताई है वाराह पुराण में।*
???? *विशेष ~ व्यतिपात योग - 27 जून रात्रि 01:56 से रात्रि 11:08 तक (यानी 27 जून पूरा दिन) व्यतिपात योग है।*
???????? *कथा स्रोत - बडोदा २००८ में १२ नवम्बर को सुबह के दीक्षा सत्र में (स्वामी सुरेशानन्द जी के सत्संग से)

      *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
          ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 27 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शनिवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - सप्तमी 28 जून रात्रि 02:53 तक तत्पश्चात अष्टमी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - पूर्वाफाल्गुनी सुबह 10:11 तक तत्पश्चात उत्तराफाल्गुनी*
⛅ *योग - व्यतिपात रात्रि 11:08 तक तत्पश्चात वरीयान्*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 09:09 से सुबह 10:49 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:00*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - 
 ???? *विशेष - सप्तमी को ताड़ का फल खाने से रोग बढ़ता है था शरीर का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *जिनको डर खूब लगता हो* ????
???? *जिनको डर खूब लगता हो उनको सुबह धूप करके... गहरा श्वास लेकर हरि ॐ...ॐ...ॐ...ॐ...ॐ....ॐ....ॐ....ओ  कार का गुंजन करना चाहिए... बोलकर। निर्भय नाद पुस्तक पढ़नी चाहिए। डर निकल जाएगा भयभीत आदमी किसी काम में सफल नहीं होता ...हरि ॐ...ॐ ॐ... ॐ... ॐ..*
???????? *Shri Sureshnandji Delhi Patpadganj 10/12/11*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *जुकाम* ????
???? *बार-बार सर्दी, जुकाम, खाँसी होती हो तो मूँग व मूली का सूप बना के काली मिर्च, सेंधा नमक एवं अजवाईन मिलाकर पियें |*
???????? *- Rishi Prasad June' 2012*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *स्वास्थ्य व सत्त्व वर्धक – बिल्वपत्र* ????
➡ *बिल्वपत्र ( बेल के पत्ते ) उत्तम वायुशामक, कफ – निस्सारक व जठराग्निवर्धक हैं | ये कृमि व शरीर की दुर्गध का नाश करते हैं | बिल्वपत्र ज्वरनाशक, वेदनाहर, संग्राही ( मल को बाँधकर लानेवाले ) व सूजन उतारनेवाले हैं | ये मूत्रगत शर्करा को कम करते हैं, अत: मधुमेह में लाभदायी हैं | बिल्वपत्र ह्रदय व मस्तिष्क को बल प्रदान करते हैं | शरीर को पुष्ट व सुडौल बनाते हैं | इनके सेवन से मन में सात्त्विकता आती है |*
➡ *कोई रोग न भी हो तो भी नित्य बिल्वपत्र या इनके रस का सेवन करें तो बहुत लाभ होगा | बेल के पत्ते काली मिर्च के साथ घोट के लेना स्वास्थ्य के लिए अत्यंत हितकर है | इनके रस में शहद मिलाकर लेना भी लाभकारी है |*
???? *औषधीय प्रयोग* ????
➡ *मधुमेह ( डायबीटीज ) : बिल्वपत्र के १० – १५ मि. ली. रस में १ चुटकी गिलोय का सत्त्व एवं १ चम्मच आँवले का चूर्ण मिला के लें |*
➡ *स्वप्नदोष : बेलपत्र, धनिया व सौंफ समभाग लेकर कूट लें | यह १० ग्राम मिश्रण शाम को १२५ मि. ली. पानी में भिगो दें | सुबह खाली पेट लें | इसी प्रकार सुबह भिगोये चूर्ण को शाम को लें | स्वप्नदोष में शीघ्र लाभ होता है | प्रमेह एवं श्वेतप्रदर रोग में भी यह लाभकारी है |*
➡ *धातुक्षीणता : बेलपत्र के ३ ग्राम चूर्ण में थोडा शहद मिला के सुबह – शाम लेने से धातु पुष्ट होती है |*
???? *मस्तिष्क की गर्मी : बेल की पत्तियों को पानी के साथ मोटा पीस लें | इसका माथे पर लेप करने से मस्तिष्क की गर्मी शांत होगी और नींद अच्छी आयेगी |*
???????? *-  स्त्रोत – ऋषि प्रसाद – जून २०१६ से*

*???????????????? आर्यवर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????⛅ *दिनांक 28 जून 2020*⛅ *दिन - रविवार* ⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* ⛅ *तिथि - अष्टमी रात्रि 12:35 तक तत्पश्चात नवमी*⛅ *नक्षत्र - उत्तराफाल्गुनी सुबह 08:46 तक तत्पश्चात हस्त*⛅ *योग - वरीयान् रात्रि 08:14 तक तत्पश्चात परिघ*⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 05:32 से शाम 07:13 तक* ⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:01*⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* ⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण -*  ???? *विशेष - अष्टमी को नारियल का फल खाने से बुद्धि का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*???? *अष्टमी तिथि और रविवार के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*???? *रविवार के दिन मसूर की दाल, अदरक और लाल रंग का साग नहीं खाना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्ण खंडः 75.90)*???? *रविवार के दिन काँसे के पात्र में भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्ण खंडः 75)*???? *स्कंद पुराण के अनुसार रविवार के दिन बिल्ववृक्ष का पूजन करना चाहिए। इससे ब्रह्महत्या आदि महापाप भी नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ???????? *दूध के साथ फल नहीं* ???????????? *दूध और फल एक साथ नहीं खाना चाहिए .... mango juice में banana juice में जो लोग दूध डालते है बड़ी भारी भूल करते है ।*???????? *दूध और केले anti (विरोध आहार ) होते हैं ...साथ में न लें दूध के साथ केले खाने से पथरी होती है ।*               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ???????? *कर्ज से संबंधित समस्या के लिए*???????????? *कई बार पारिवारिक जिम्मेदारियों को निभाने के लिए लोगों को कर्ज  लेना पड़ता है। गलत दिन या नक्षत्र में लिया गया पैसा आसानी से नहीं चुकता। ऐसी स्थिति में कर्ज पर ब्याज बढ़ता रहता है। कई बार स्थिति काफी परेशानी वाली हो जाती है। ज्योतिष शास्त्र के अनुसार, ऐसी स्थिति में हर बुधवार को ऋणहर्ता गणपति स्त्रोत का पाठ करने से आपकी इस समस्या का निदान हो सकता है।*➡ *भगवान गणेशजी का ध्यान करें**ॐ सिन्दूर-वर्णं द्वि-भुजं गणेशं लम्बोदरं पद्म-दले निविष्टम्।**ब्रह्म  ादि-देवैः परि-सेव्यमानं सिद्धैर्युतं तं प्रणामि देवम्।।*???? *।।मूल-पाठ।।**सृष्ट्यादौ ब्रह्मणा सम्यक् पूजित: फल-सिद्धए।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।1**त्रिपुरस्य वधात् पूर्वं शम्भुना सम्यगर्चित:।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।2**हिरण्य-कश्यप्वादीनां वधार्थे विष्णुनार्चित:।**स  ैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।3**महिषस्य वधे देव्या गण-नाथ: प्रपुजित:।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।4**तारकस्य वधात् पूर्वं कुमारेण प्रपूजित:।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।5**भास्करेण गणेशो हि पूजितश्छवि-सिद्धए।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।6**शशिना कान्ति-वृद्धयर्थं पूजितो गण-नायक:।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।7**पालनाय च तपसां विश्वामित्रेण पूजित:।**सदैव पार्वती-पुत्र: ऋण-नाशं करोतु मे।।8**इदं त्वृण-हर-स्तोत्रं तीव्र-दारिद्र्य-नाशनं,**एक-वारं पठेन्नित्यं वर्षमेकं सामहित:।**दारिद्र्  ं दारुणं त्यक्त्वा कुबेर-समतां व्रजेत्।।*???????? *कैसे करें ऋणहर्ता गणपति स्त्रोत का पाठ*➡ *- हर बुधवार सुबह उठकर स्नान आदि करने के बाद भगवान श्रीगणेश की पूजा करें।*➡ *- भगवान श्रीगणेश को दूर्वा चढ़ाएं और लड्डुओं का भोग लगाएं।*➡ *- इसके बाद शुद्ध घी का दीपक जलाकर ऋणहर्ता गणपति स्त्रोत का मन ही मन पाठ करें।*➡ *- इस तरह ऋणहर्ता गणपति स्त्रोत का पाठ करने से आपकी कर्ज से संबंधित समस्याएं दूर हो सकती हैं।*     *???????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????*            ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????????????????????☘???????????????????????????  ?

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 29 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - सोमवार* 
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - नवमी रात्रि 10:12 तक तत्पश्चात दशमी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - हस्त सुबह 07:14 तक तत्पश्चात चित्रा*
⛅ *योग - परिघ शाम 05:15 तक तत्पश्चात शिव*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 07:29 से सुबह 09:09 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:01*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - भडली नवमी*
 ???? *विशेष - नवमी को लौकी खाना गोमांस के समान त्याज्य है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *चातुर्मास्य व्रत की महिमा* ????

➡ *01 जुलाई 2020 बुधवार से 26 नवम्बर 2020 गुरुवार तक चातुर्मास है।*
???????? *आषाढ़ के शुक्ल पक्ष में एकादशी के दिन उपवास करके मनुष्य भक्तिपूर्वक चातुर्मास्य व्रत प्रारंभ करे। एक हजार अश्वमेघ यज्ञ करके मनुष्य जिस फल को पाता है, वही चातुर्मास्य व्रत के अनुष्ठान से प्राप्त कर लेता है।*
???????? *इन चार महीनों में ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन, त्याग, पत्तल पर भोजन, उपवास, मौन, जप, ध्यान, स्नान, दान, पुण्य आदि विशेष लाभप्रद होते हैं।*
???????? *व्रतों में सबसे उत्तम व्रत है – ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन। ब्रह्मचर्य तपस्या का सार है और महान फल देने वाला है। ब्रह्मचर्य से बढ़कर धर्म का उत्तम साधन दूसरा नहीं है। विशेषतः चतुर्मास में यह व्रत संसार में अधिक गुणकारक है।*
???????? *मनुष्य सदा प्रिय वस्तु की इच्छा करता है। जो चतुर्मास में अपने प्रिय भोगों का श्रद्धा एवं प्रयत्नपूर्वक त्याग करता है, उसकी त्यागी हुई वे वस्तुएँ उसे अक्षय रूप में प्राप्त होती हैं। चतुर्मास में गुड़ का त्याग करने से मनुष्य को मधुरता की प्राप्ति होती है। ताम्बूल का त्याग करने से मनुष्य भोग-सामग्री से सम्पन्न होता है और उसका कंठ सुरीला होता है। दही छोड़ने वाले मनुष्य को गोलोक मिलता है। नमक छोड़ने वाले के सभी पूर्तकर्म (परोपकार एवं धर्म सम्बन्धी कार्य) सफल होते हैं। जो मौनव्रत धारण करता है उसकी आज्ञा का कोई उल्लंघन नहीं करता।*
???????? *चतुर्मास में काले एवं नीले रंग के वस्त्र त्याग देने चाहिए। नीले वस्त्र को देखने से जो दोष लगता है उसकी शुद्धि भगवान सूर्यनारायण के दर्शन से होती है। कुसुम्भ (लाल) रंग व केसर का भी त्याग कर देना चाहिए।*
???????? *आषाढ़ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी को श्रीहरि के योगनिद्रा में प्रवृत्त हो जाने पर मनुष्य चार मास अर्थात् कार्तिक की पूर्णिमा तक भूमि पर शयन करें । ऐसा करने वाला मनुष्य बहुत से धन से युक्त होता और विमान प्राप्त करता है, बिना माँगे स्वतः प्राप्त हुए अन्न का भोजन करने से बावली और कुआँ बनवाने का फल प्राप्त होता है। जो भगवान जनार्दन के शयन करने पर शहद का सेवन करता है, उसे महान पाप लगता है। चतुर्मास में अनार, नींबू, नारियल तथा मिर्च, उड़द और चने का भी त्याग करें । जो प्राणियों की हिंसा त्याग कर द्रोह छोड़ देता है, वह भी पूर्वोक्त पुण्य का भागी होता है।*
???????? *चातुर्मास्य में परनिंदा का विशेष रूप से त्याग करें । परनिंदा को सुनने वाला भी पापी होता है।*
*परनिंदा महापापं परनिंदा महाभयं।*
*परनिंदा महद् दुःखं न तस्याः पातकं परम्।।*
???????? *‘परनिंदा महान पाप है, परनिंदा महान भय है, परनिंदा महान दुःख है और पर निंदा से बढ़कर दूसरा कोई पातक नहीं है।’*
???? *(स्कं. पु. ब्रा. चा. मा. 4.25)*
???????? *चतुर्मास में ताँबे के पात्र में भोजन विशेष रूप से त्याज्य है। काँसे के बर्तनों का त्याग करके मनुष्य अन्य धातुओं के पात्रों का उपयोग करे। अगर कोई धातुपात्रों का भी त्याग करके पलाशपत्र, मदारपत्र या वटपत्र की पत्तल में भोजन करे तो इसका अनुपम फल बताया गया है। अन्य किसी प्रकार का पात्र न मिलने पर मिट्टी का पात्र ही उत्तम है अथवा स्वयं ही पलाश के पत्ते लाकर उनकी पत्तल बनाये और उससे भोजन-पात्र का कार्य ले। पलाश के पत्तों से बनी पत्तल में किया गया भोजन चन्द्रायण व्रत एवं एकादशी व्रत के समान पुण्य प्रदान करने वाला माना गया है।*
???????? *प्रतिदिन एक समय भोजन करने वाला पुरुष अग्निष्टोम यज्ञ के फल का भागी होता है। पंचगव्य सेवन करने वाले मनुष्य को चन्द्रायण व्रत का फल मिलता है। यदि धीर पुरुष चतुर्मास में नित्य परिमित अन्न का भोजन करता है तो उसके सब पातकों का नाश हो जाता है और वह वैकुण्ठ धाम को पाता है। चतुर्मास में केवल एक ही अन्न का भोजन करने वाला मनुष्य रोगी नहीं होता।*
???????? *जो मनुष्य चतुर्मास में केवल दूध पीकर अथवा फल खाकर रहता है, उसके सहस्रों पाप तत्काल विलीन हो जाते हैं।*
???????? *पंद्रह दिन में एक दिन संपूर्ण उपवास करने से शरीर के दोष जल जाते हैं और चौदह दिनों में तैयार हुए भोजन का रस ओज में बदल जाता है। इसलिए एकादशी के उपवास की महिमा है। वैसे तो गृहस्थ को महीने में केवल शुक्लपक्ष की एकादशी रखनी चाहिए, किंतु चतुर्मास की तो दोनों पक्षों की एकादशियाँ रखनी चाहिए।*
???????? *जो बात करते हुए भोजन करता है, उसके वार्तालाप से अन्न अशुद्ध हो जाता है। वह केवल पाप का भोजन करता है। जो मौन होकर भोजन करता है, वह कभी दुःख में नहीं पड़ता। मौन होकर भोजन करने वाले राक्षस भी स्वर्गलोक में चले गये हैं। यदि पके हुए अन्न में कीड़े-मकोड़े पड़ जायें तो वह अशुद्ध हो जाता है। यदि मानव उस अपवित्र अन्न को खा ले तो वह दोष का भागी होता है। जो नरश्रेष्ठ प्रतिदिन ‘ॐ प्राणाय स्वाहा, ॐ अपानाय स्वाहा, ॐ व्यानाय स्वाहा, ॐ उदानाय स्वाहा, ॐ समानाय स्वाहा’ – इस प्रकार प्राणवायु को पाँच आहुतियाँ देकर मौन हो भोजन करता है, उसके पाँच पातक निश्चय ही नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
???????? *चतुर्मास में जैसे भगवान विष्णु आराधनीय हैं, वैसे ही ब्राह्मण भी। भाद्रपद मास आने पर उनकी महापूजा होती है। जो चतुर्मास में भगवान विष्णु के आगे खड़ा होकर ‘पुरुष सूक्त’ का पाठ करता है, उसकी बुद्धि बढ़ती है।*
???????? *चतुर्मास सब गुणों से युक्त समय है। इसमें धर्मयुक्त श्रद्धा से शुभ कर्मों का अनुष्ठान करना चाहिए।*
???? *सत्संगे द्विजभक्तिश्च गुरुदेवाग्नितर्प  म्।*
*गोप्रदानं वेदपाठः सत्क्रिया सत्यभाषणम्।।*
*गोभक्तिर्दानभक्त  श्च सदा धर्मस्य साधनम्।*
???????? *‘सत्संग, भक्ति, गुरु, देवता और अग्नि का तर्पण, गोदान, वेदपाठ, सत्कर्म, सत्यभाषण, गोभक्ति और दान में प्रीति – ये सब सदा धर्म के साधन हैं।’*
???????? *देवशयनी एकादशी से देवउठी एकादशी तक उक्त धर्मों का साधन एवं नियम महान फल देने वाला है। चतुर्मास में भगवान नारायण योगनिद्रा में शयन करते हैं, इसलिए चार मास शादी-विवाह और सकाम यज्ञ नहीं होते। ये मास तपस्या करने के हैं।*
???????? *चतुर्मास में योगाभ्यास करने वाला मनुष्य ब्रह्मपद को प्राप्त होता है। ‘नमो नारायणाय’ का जप करने से सौ गुने फल की प्राप्ति होती है। यदि मनुष्य चतुर्मास में भक्तिपूर्वक योग के अभ्यास में तत्पर न हुआ तो निःसंदेह उसके हाथ से अमृत का कलश गिर गया। जो मनुष्य नियम, व्रत अथवा जप के बिना चौमासा बिताता है वह मूर्ख है।*
???????? *बुद्धिमान मनुष्य को सदैव मन को संयम में रखने का प्रयत्न करना चाहिए। मन के भलीभाँति वश में होने से ही पूर्णतः ज्ञान की प्राप्ति होती है।*
???? *सत्यमेकं परो धर्मः सत्यमेकं परं तपः।*
*सत्यमेकं परं ज्ञानं सत्ये धर्मः प्रतिष्ठितः।।*
*धर्ममूलमहिंसा च मनसा तां च चिन्तयन्।*
*कर्मणा च तथा वाचा तत एतां समाचरेत्।।*
???????? *‘एकमात्र सत्य ही परम धर्म है। एक सत्य ही परम तप है। केवल सत्य ही परम ज्ञान है और सत्य में ही धर्म की प्रतिष्ठा है। अहिंसा धर्म का मूल है। इसलिए उस अहिंसा को मन, वाणी और क्रिया के द्वारा आचरण में लाना चाहिए।’*
???? *(स्कं. पु. ब्रा. 2.18-19)* ????
➡ *शेष  कल........*
???? *(पद्म पुराण के उत्तर खंड, स्कंद पुराण के ब्राह्म खंड एवं नागर खंड उत्तरार्ध से संकलित)*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*

        ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 30 जून 2020*
⛅ *दिन - मंगलवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - दशमी रात्रि 07:49 तक तत्पश्चात एकादशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - स्वाती 01 जुलाई प्रातः 04:04 तक तत्पश्चात विशाखा*
⛅ *योग - शिव दोपहर 02:16 तक तत्पश्चात सिद्ध*
⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 03:52 से शाम 05:32 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:01*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - 
 ???? *विशेष - 
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *चतुर्मास विशेष* ????
➡ *आषाढ़ शुक्ल एकादशी (01 जुलाई, बुधवार) से कार्तिक शुक्ल एकादशी (26 नवम्बर, गुरुवार) तक भगवान विष्णु गुरुतत्व में गुरु जहाँ विश्रांति पाते हैं, ऐसे आत्मदेव में भगवान विष्णु ४ महीने समाधिस्त रहेंगे | इन दिनों में शादी विवाह वर्जित है, सकाम कर्म वर्जित है|*
✅ *ये करना* 
???????? *जलाशयों में स्नान करना तिल और जौं को पीसकर मिक्सी में रख दिया थोड़ा तिल जौं मिलाकर बाल्टी में बेलपत्र डाल सको तो डालो उसका स्नान करने से पापनाशक स्नान होगा प्रसन्नतादायक स्नान होगा तन के दोष मन के दोष मिटने लगेंगे | अगर  “ॐ नमःशिवाय”  ५ बार मन में जप करके फिर लोटा सिर पे डाला पानी का, तो पित्त की बीमारी,कंठ का सूखना ये तो कम हो जायेगा, चिडचिडा स्वभाव भी कम हो जायेगा और स्वभाव में जलीय अंश रस आने लगेगा | भगवान नारायण शेष शैय्या पर शयन करते हैं इसलिए ४ महीने सभी जलाशयों में तीर्थत्व का प्रभाव आ जाता है |*
???????? *गद्दे हटा कर सादे बिस्तर पर शयन करें संत दर्शन और संत के जो वचन वाले जो सत्शास्त्र हैं, सत्संग सुने संतों की सेवा करें ये ४ महीने दुर्लभ हैं |*
???????? *स्टील के बर्तन में भोजन करने की अपेक्षा पलाश के पत्तों पर भोजन करें तो वो भोजनपापनाशक पुण्यदायी होता है, ब्रह्मभाव को प्राप्त कराने वाला होता है |*
???????? *चतुर्मास में ये ४ महीनों में दोनों पक्षों की एकादशी का व्रत करना चाहिये |१५ दिन में १दिन उपवास १४ दिन का खाया हुआ जो तुम्हारा अन्न है वो ओज में बदल जायेगा ओज,तेज और बुद्धि को बलवान बनायेगा १ दिन उपवास एकादशी का |*
???????? *चतुर्मास में भगवान विष्णु के आगे पुरुष सूक्त का पाठ करने वाले की बुद्धि का विकास होता है और सुबह या जब समय मिले भूमध्य में ओंकार का ध्यान करने से बुद्धि का विकास होता है |*
???????? *दान, दया और इन्द्रिय संयम ये उत्तम धर्म करने वाले को उत्तम लोकों की प्राप्ति होती है|*
???? *आंवला-मिश्री जल से स्नान महान पुण्य प्रदान करता है |*
❌ *ये न करना* 
???? *इन ४ महीनो में पराया धन हड़प करना, परस्त्री से समागम करना, निंदा करना, ब्रह्मचर्य तोड़ना तो मानो हाथ में आया हुआ अमृत कलश ढोल दिया निंदा न करें , ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें , परधन परस्त्री पर बुरी नज़र न करें |*
???? *ताम्बे के बर्तन में भोजन नहीं करना चाहिये पानी नहीं पीना चाहिये |*
????????*♀ *चतुर्मास में काला और नीला वस्त्र पहनने से स्वास्थ्य हानि और पुण्य नाश होता है |*
???????? *परनिंदा महा पापं शास्त्र वचन :- “परनिंदा महा पापं परनिंदा महा भयं परनिंदा महा दुखंतस्या पातकम न परम”*
???????? *ये स्कन्द पुराण का श्लोक है परनिंदा महा पाप है, परनिंदा महा भय है, परनिंदा महा दुःख है तस्यापातकम न परम उससे बड़ा कोई पाप नही | इस चतुर्मास में पक्का व्रत ले लो कि हम किसी की निंदा न करेंगे |*
???? *असत्य भाषण का त्याग कर दें, क्रोध का त्याग कर दें,*
???? *बाजारू चीजें जो आइस्क्रीम  है, पेप्सी, कोका- कोला है अथवा शहद आदि है उन चीजों का त्याग कर दें चतुर्मास में, स्त्री-पुरुष के मैथुन संग का त्याग कर दें|*
???????? *– स्त्रोत – ऋषिप्रसाद – अगस्त २००३*
         ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *देवशयनी एकादशी* ????
➡ *30 जून 2020 मंगलवार को रात्रि 07:50 से 01 जुलाई बुधवार को 05:29 तक एकादशी है ।*
???? *विशेष - 01 जुलाई बुधवार को एकादशी का व्रत (उपवास) रखें ।*
???????? *देवशयनी एकादशी का व्रत महान पुण्यमय, स्वर्ग एवं मोक्ष प्रदान करनेवाले, सब पापों को हरनेवाला है ।*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *चातुर्मास्य व्रत की महिमा* ????
➡ *गतांक से आगे........*
???????? *चतुर्मास में विशेष रूप से जल की शुद्धि होती है। उस समय तीर्थ और नदी आदि में स्नान करने का विशेष महत्त्व है। नदियों के संगम में स्नान के पश्चात् पितरों एवं देवताओं का तर्पण करके जप, होम आदि करने से अनंत फल की प्राप्ति होती है। ग्रहण के समय को छोड़कर रात को और संध्याकाल में स्नान न करें । गर्म जल से भी स्नान नहीं करना चाहिए। गर्म जल का त्याग कर देने से पुष्कर तीर्थ में स्नान करने का फल मिलता है।*
???????? *जो मनुष्य जल में तिल और आँवले का मिश्रण अथवा बिल्वपत्र डालकर ॐ नमः शिवाय का चार-पाँच बार जप करके उस जल से स्नान करता है, उसे नित्य महान पुण्य प्राप्त होता है। बिल्वपत्र से वायु प्रकोप दूर होता है और स्वास्थ्य की रक्षा होती है।*
???????? *चतुर्मास में जीव-दया विशेष धर्म है। प्राणियों से द्रोह करना कभी भी धर्म नहीं माना गया है। इसलिए मनुष्यों को सर्वथा प्रयत्न करके प्राणियों के प्रति दया करनी चाहिए। जिस धर्म में दया नहीं है वह दूषित माना गया है। सब प्राणियों के प्रति आत्मभाव रखकर सबके ऊपर दया करना सनातन धर्म है, जो सब पुरुषों के द्वारा सदा सेवन करने योग्य है।*
???????? *सब धर्मों में दान-धर्म की विद्वान लोग सदा प्रशंसा करते हैं। चतुर्मास में अन्न, जल, गौ का दान, प्रतिदिन वेदपाठ और हवन – ये सब महान फल देने वाले हैं।*
???????? *सतकर्म , सत्कथा, सत्पुरुषों की सेवा, संतों के दर्शन, भगवान विष्णु का पूजन आदि सत्कर्मों में संलग्न रहना और दान में अनुराग होना – ये सब बातें चतुर्मास में दुर्लभ बतायी गयी है। चतुर्मास में दूध, दही, घी एवं मट्ठे का दान महाफल देने वाला होता है। जो चतुर्मास में भगवान की प्रीति के लिए विद्या, गौ व भूमि का दान करता है, वह अपने पूर्वजों का उद्धार कर देता है। विशेषतः चतुर्मास में अग्नि में आहूति, भगवद् भक्त एवं पवित्र ब्राह्मणों को दान और गौओं की भलीभाँति सेवा, पूजा करनी चाहिए।*
???????? *पितृकर्म (श्राद्ध) में सिला हुआ वस्त्र नहीं पहनना चाहिए। जिसने असत्य भाषण, क्रोध तथा पर्व के अवसर पर मैथुन का त्याग कर दिया है, वह अश्वमेघ यज्ञ का फल पाता है। असत्य भाषण के त्याग से मोक्ष का दरवाजा खुल जाता है। किसी पदार्थ को उपयोग में लाने से पहले उसमें से कुछ भाग सत्पात्र ब्राह्मण को दान करना चाहिए। जो धन सत्पात्र ब्राह्मण को दिया जाता है, वह अक्षय होता है। इसी प्रकार जिसने कुछ उपयोगी वस्तुओं को चतुर्मास में त्यागने का नियम लिया हो, उसे भी वे वस्तुएँ सत्पात्र ब्राह्मण को दान करनी चाहिए। ऐसा करने से वह त्याग सफल होता है।*
???????? *चतुर्मास में जो स्नान, दान, जप, होम, स्वाध्याय और देवपूजन किया जाता है, वह सब अक्षय हो जाता है। जो एक अथवा दोनों समय पुराण सुनता है, वह पापों से मुक्त होकर भगवान विष्णु के धाम को जाता है। जो भगवान के शयन करने पर विशेषतः उनके नाम का कीर्तन और जप करता है, उसे कोटि गुना फल मिलता है।*
???????? *देवशयनी एकादशी के बाद प्रतिज्ञा करना कि ”हे भगवान ! मैं आपकी प्रसन्नता के लिए अमुक सत्कर्म करूँगा।” और उसका पालन करना इसी को व्रत कहते हैं। यह व्रत अधिक गुणों वाला होता है। अग्निहोत्र, भक्ति, धर्मविषयक श्रद्धा, उत्तम बुद्धि, सत्संग, सत्यभाषण, हृदय में दया, सरलता एवं कोमलता, मधुर वाणी, उत्तम चरित्र में अनुराग, वेदपाठ, चोरी का त्याग, अहिंसा, लज्जा, क्षमा, मन एवं इन्द्रियों का संयम, लोभ, क्रोध और मोह का अभाव, वैदिक कर्मों का उत्तम ज्ञान तथा भगवान को अपने चित्त का समर्पण – इन नियमों को मनुष्य अंगीकार करे और व्रत का यत्नपूर्वक पालन करे।*
➡ *समाप्त........*
???? *(पद्म पुराण के उत्तर खंड, स्कंद पुराण के ब्राह्म खंड एवं नागर खंड उत्तरार्ध से संकलित)*
???????? *स्रोतः ऋषि प्रसाद, जुलाई 2004, अंक 139, पृष्ठ संख्या 14, 15, 16*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
        ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 01 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - बुधवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - एकादशी शाम 05:29 तक तत्पश्चात द्वादशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - विशाखा 02 जुलाई रात्रि 02:34 तक तत्पश्चात अनुराधा*
⛅ *योग - सिद्ध दोपहर 11:18 तक तत्पश्चात साध्य*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 12:31 से दोपहर 02:11 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:01*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - देवशयनी एकादशी, चतुर्मास व्रतारभ्म*
 ???? *विशेष - हर एकादशी को श्री विष्णु सहस्रनाम का पाठ करने से घर में सुख शांति बनी रहती है lराम रामेति रामेति । रमे रामे मनोरमे ।। सहस्त्र नाम त तुल्यं । राम नाम वरानने ।।*
???? *आज एकादशी के दिन इस मंत्र के पाठ से विष्णु सहस्रनाम के जप के समान पुण्य प्राप्त होता है l*
???? *एकादशी के दिन बाल नहीं कटवाने चाहिए।*
???? *एकादशी को चावल व साबूदाना खाना वर्जित है | एकादशी को शिम्बी (सेम) ना खाएं अन्यथा पुत्र का नाश होता है।*
???? *जो दोनों पक्षों की एकादशियों को आँवले के रस का प्रयोग कर स्नान करते हैं, उनके पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *चतुर्मास एवं पुरुष सूक्त* ????
➡ *आषाढ़ शुक्ल एकादशी (01 जुलाई, बुधवार) से कार्तिक शुक्ल एकादशी (26 नवम्बर, गुरुवार) तक चातुर्मास है ।*
 ???????? *चतुर्मास में भगवान श्रीविष्णु के योगनिद्रा में शयन करने पर जिस किसी नियम का पालन किया जाता है, वह अनंत फल देनेवाला होता है – ऐसा ब्रह्माजी का कथन है |*
???????? *जो मानव भगवान वासुदेव के उद्देश्य से केवल शाकाहार करके चतुर्मास व्यतीत करता है वह धनी होता है | जो प्रतिदिन नक्षत्रों का दर्शन करके केवल एक बार ही भोजन करता हैं वह धनवान, रूपवान और माननीय होता है | जो मानव ब्रह्मचर्य – पालनपूर्वक चौमासा व्यतीत करता हैं वह श्रेष्ठ विमान पर बैठकर स्वेच्छा से स्वर्गलोक जाता है |जो चौमासेभर नमक को छोड़ देता है उसके सभी पुर्तकर्म ( परोपकार एवं धर्मसम्बन्धी कार्य ) सफल होते है | जिसने कुछ उपयोगी वस्तुओं को चौमासेभर त्यागने का नियम लिया हो, उसे वे वस्तुएँ ब्राह्मण को दान करनी चाहिए | ऐसा करने से वह त्याग सफल होता है | जो मनुष्य नियम, व्रत अथवा जप के बिना चौमासा बिताता है वह मुर्ख है |*
????????  *जो चतुर्मास में भगवान विष्णु के आगे खड़ा होकर ‘पुरुष सूक्त’ का जप करता है, उसकी बुद्धि बढती है | -(स्कंदपुराण, नागर खंड, उत्तरार्ध )*
???????? *बुद्धि बढाने के इच्छुक पाठक और ‘बाल संस्कार केंद्र’ के बच्चे ‘पुरुष सूक्त’ से फायदा उठायें | आनेवाले दिनों में ‘बाल संस्कार केंद्र’ के बुद्धिमान बच्चे ही देश के कर्णधार होंगे |*
???? *पुरुष सूक्त* ????
???????? *(ऋग्वेद : १०-९०, यजुर्वेद : अध्याय – ३१ )*
???? *ॐ सहस्रशीर्षा पुरुष: सहस्त्राक्ष: सहस्त्रपात् |*
*स भूमिं विश्वतो वृत्वात्यतिष्ठद्  शांगुलम् || १||*
???????? *‘आदिपुरुष असंख्य सिर, असंख्य नेत्र और असंख्य पाद से युक्त था | वह पृथ्वी को सब ओर से घेरकर भी दस अंगुल अधिक ही था |’*
???? *पुरुष एवेदं सर्वं यदभूतं यच्च भाव्यम् |*
*उतामृतत्वस्येशान   यदन्नेनातिरोहति || २ ||*
???????? *‘यह जो वर्तमान जगत है, वह सब पुरुष ही है | जो पहले था और आगे होगा, वह भी पुरुष ही है, क्योंकि वह अमृतत्व का, देवत्व का स्वामी है | वह प्राणियों के कर्मानुसार भोग देने के लिए अपनी कारणावस्था का अतिक्रम करके दृश्यमान जगतअवस्था को स्वीकार करता है, इसलिए यह जगत उसका वास्तविक स्वरूप नहीं है |’*
???? *एतावानस्य महिमातो ज्यायाँश्च पुरुष : |*
*पादोऽस्य विश्वा भूतानि त्रिपाद्स्यामृतं दिवि || ३ ||*
???????? *‘अतीत, अनागत एवं वर्तमान रूप जितना जगत है उतना सब इस पुरुष की महिमा अर्थात एक प्रकार का विशेष सामर्थ्य है, वैभव है, वास्तवस्वरूप नहीं | वास्तव पुरुष तो इस महिमा से भी बहुत बड़ा है | सम्पूर्ण त्रिकालवर्ती भूत इसके चतुर्थ पाद में हैं | इसके अवशिष्ट सच्चिदानन्दस्वरु   तीन पाद अमृतस्वरूप हैं और अपने स्वयंप्रकाश द्योतनात्मक रूप में निवास करते हैं |’*
???? *त्रिपादूर्ध्व उदैत्पुरुष: पादोऽस्येहाभवत् पुन: |*
*ततो विष्वं व्यक्रामत्साशनान  ने अभि ||४ ||*
 *‘त्रिपाद पुरुष संसाररहित ब्रह्मस्वरूप है | वह अज्ञानकार्य संसार से विलक्षण और इसके गुण-दोषों से अस्पृष्ट है | इसका जो किंचित मात्र अंश माया में हैं वही पुन: -पुन: सृष्टि – संहार के रूप में आता – जाता रहता है | यह मायिक अंश ही देवता, मनुष्य, पशु, पक्षी आदि विविध रूपों में व्याप्त है | वही सभोजन प्राणी है और निर्भोजन जड़ है | सारी विविधता इस चतुर्थाश की ही है |’*
???? *तस्माद्विराळजायत विराजो अधि पुरुष: |*
*स जातो अत्यरिच्यत पश्चादभूमिमथो पुर: ||५ ||*
???????? *‘उस आदिपुरुष से विराट ब्रह्माण्ड देह की उत्पत्ति हुई | विराट देह को ही अधिकरण बनाकर उसका अभिमानी एक और पुरुष प्रकट हुआ | वह पुरुष प्रकट होकर विराट से पृथक देवता, मनुष्य, पशु, पक्षी आदि के रूप में हो गया | उसके बाद पृथ्वी की सृष्टि हुई और जीवों के निवास योग्य सप्त धातुओं के शरीर बने |’*
???? *ॐ यत्पुरुषेण हविषा देवा यज्ञमतन्वत |*
*वसन्तो अस्यासीदाज्यं ग्रीष्म इध्म: शरद्धवि: ||६ ||*
???????? *‘देवताओं ने उसी उत्पन्न द्वितीय पुरुष को हविष्य मानकर उसी के द्वारा मानस यज्ञ का अनुष्ठान किया | इस यज्ञ में वसंत ऋतू आज्य (घृत) के रूप में, ग्रीष्म ऋतू ईंधन के रूप में और शरद ऋतू हविष्य के रूप में संकल्पित की गयी |’*
*तं यज्ञं बर्हिषि प्रौक्षण पुरुषं जातमग्रत: |*
*तेन देवा अजयन्त साध्या ऋषयश्च ये || ७ ||*
???????? *‘वही द्वितीय पुरुष यज्ञ का साधन हुआ | मानस यज्ञ में उसीको पशु-भावना से युप (यज्ञ का खंभा) में बाँधकर प्रोक्षण किया गया, क्योंकि सारी सृष्टि के पूर्व वही पुरुषरूप से उत्पन्न हुआ था | इसी पुरुष के द्वारा देवताओं ने मानस याग किया | वे देवता कौन थे ? वे थे सृष्टि – साधन योग्य प्रजापति आदि साध्य देवता एवं तदनुकूल मंत्रद्रष्टा ऋषि | अभिप्राय यह है कि उसी पुरुष से सभीने यज्ञ किया |’*
???? *तस्माद्यज्ञात सर्वंहुत: संभृतं पृषदाज्यम् |*
*पशून ताँश्चक्रे वायव्यानारण्यान् ग्राम्याश्च ये || ८ ||*
???????? *‘इस यज्ञ में सर्वात्मक पुरुष का हवन किया जाता है | इसी मानस यज्ञ से दधिमिश्रित आज्य-सम्पादन किया गया अर्थात सभी भोग्य पदार्थों का निर्माण हुआ | इसी यज्ञ से वायुदेवताक आरण्य (जंगली) पशुओं का निर्माण हुआ | जो ग्राम्य पशु हैं, उनका भी |’*
???? *तस्माद्यज्ञात सर्वहुत ऋच: सामानि जज्ञिरे |*
*छन्दांसि जज्ञिरे तस्माद्यजुस्तस्म  दजायत || ९ ||*
???????? *‘पूर्वोक्त सर्वहवनात्मक यज्ञ से ऋचाएँ और साम उत्पन्न हुए | उस यज्ञ से ही गायत्री आदि छन्दों का जन्म हुआ | उसी यज्ञ से यजुष (यजुर्वेद) की भी उत्पत्ति हुई |’*
???????? *तस्मादश्वा अजायन्त ये के चोभयादत: |*
*गावो ह जज्ञिरे तस्मात तस्माज्जाता अजावय: ||१० ||*
???????? *‘उस पूर्वोक्त यज्ञ से यज्ञोपयोगी अश्वों का जन्म हुआ | जीके दोनों ओर दाँत होते हैं, उनका भी जन्म हुआ | उसीसे गायों का भी जन्म हुआ और उसीसे बकरी – भेड़ें भी पैदा हुई |’*
???? *ॐ यत्पुरुषं व्यदधु: कतिधा व्यकल्पयन् |*
*मुखं किमस्य कौ बाहू का ऊरू पादा उच्येते ||११ ||*
???????? *‘जब द्वितीय पुरुष ब्रह्मा की ही यज्ञ – पशु के रूप में कल्पना की गयी, तब उसमें किस – किस रूप से, किस – किस स्थान से, किस – किस प्रकार विशेष से उसके अंग- उपांगों की भावना की गयी ? उसका मुख क्या बना ? उसके बाहू क्या बने ? तथा उसके ऊरू (जंघा) और पाद क्या कहे गये ?’*
???? *ब्राह्मणोंऽस्य मुखमासीद् बाहू राजन्य: कृत: |*
*ऊरू तदस्य यद्वैश्य: पदभ्यां शूद्रों अजायत || १२ ||*
???????? *‘इस पुरुष का मुख ही ब्राह्मण के रूप में कल्पित हैं | बाहू राजन्य माना गया हैं | ऊरू वैश्य है और चरण शुद्र हैं |’*
 *चन्द्रमा मनसो जातश्चक्षो: सूर्यो अजायत |*
*मुखादिन्द्रश्चाग  निश्च प्राणादवायुरजायत || १३ ||*
???????? *‘मन से चन्द्रमा, चक्षु से सूर्य, मुख से इंद्र तथा अग्नि और प्राण से वायु की कल्पना की गयी |’*
???? *नाभ्या आसीदन्तरिक्षं शीष्णॉ द्यौ: समवर्तत |*
*पदभ्यां भूमिर्दिश: श्रोत्रात्तथा लोकों अकल्पयन || १४ ||*
???????? *‘नाभि से अंतरिक्ष लोक, सिर से द्युलोक, चरणों से भूमि और श्रोत्र से दिशाएँ – इस प्रकार लोकों की कल्पना की गयी |’*
???? *सप्तास्यासन् परिधयस्त्रि: सप्त समिध: कृता: |*
*देवा यद्यज्ञं तन्वाना अबध्नन् पुरुषं पशुम् || १५ ||*
???????? *‘जब देवताओं ने अपने मानस यज्ञ का विस्तार करते हुए वैराज पुरुष (परमात्मा) को पशु के रूप में कल्पित किया, तब इस यज्ञ की सात परिधियाँ हुई और इक्कीस समिधाएँ |’*
???? *यज्ञेन यज्ञमयजन्त देवास्तानि धर्माणि प्रथमान्यासन् |*
*ते ह नाकं महिमान: सचन्त यत्र पूर्व साध्या: सन्ति देवा: ||१६||*
???????? *‘प्रजापति के प्राणरूप विद्वान देवताओं ने अपने मानस संकल्परूप यज्ञ के द्वारा यज्ञस्वरूप पुरुषोत्तम का यजन (आराधन, याग) किया | वही धर्म है सर्वश्रेष्ठ एवं सनातन, क्योंकि सम्पूर्ण विकारों को धारण करता हैं | वे धर्मात्मा भगवान के माहात्म्य, वैभव आदि से सम्पन्न होकर परमानंद-लोक में समा गये | वहीँ प्राचीन उपासक देवता विराजमान रहते हैं |’*
???????? *– स्त्रोत – ऋषिप्रसाद – अगस्त २००३ अंक -१२८ से*


*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????☘????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 02 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - गुरुवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - द्वादशी शाम 03:16 तक तत्पश्चात त्रयोदशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - अनुराधा 03 जुलाई रात्रि 01:14 तक तत्पश्चात ज्येष्ठा*
⛅ *योग - साध्य सुबह 08:25 तक तत्पश्चात शुभ*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 02:11 से शाम 03:52 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:02*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - दक्षिण दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - प्रदोष व्रत, वामन पूजा*
 ???? *विशेष - द्वादशी को पूतिका(पोई) अथवा त्रयोदशी को बैंगन खाने से पुत्र का नाश होता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *प्रदोष व्रत* ????
???????? *हिंदू पंचांग के अनुसार, प्रत्येक महिने की दोनों पक्षों की त्रयोदशी तिथि पर प्रदोष व्रत किया जाता है। ये व्रत भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए किया जाता है। इस बार 02 जुलाई, गुरुवार को प्रदोष व्रत है। इस दिन भगवान शिव की विशेष पूजा की जाती है। प्रदोष पर व्रत व पूजा कैसे करें और इस दिन क्या उपाय करने से आपका भाग्योदय हो सकता है, जानिए…*
 ???????? *ऐसे करें व्रत व पूजा*
???????? *- प्रदोष व्रत के दिन सुबह स्नान करने के बाद भगवान शंकर, पार्वती और नंदी को पंचामृत व गंगाजल से स्नान कराएं।*
???????? *- इसके बाद बेल पत्र, गंध, चावल, फूल, धूप, दीप, नैवेद्य (भोग), फल, पान, सुपारी, लौंग, इलायची भगवान को चढ़ाएं।*
???????? *- पूरे दिन निराहार (संभव न हो तो एक समय फलाहार) कर सकते हैं) रहें और शाम को दुबारा इसी तरह से शिव परिवार की पूजा करें।*
???????? *- भगवान शिवजी को घी और शक्कर मिले जौ के सत्तू का भोग लगाएं। आठ दीपक आठ दिशाओं में जलाएं।*
???????? *- भगवान शिवजी  की आरती करें। भगवान को प्रसाद चढ़ाएं और उसीसे अपना व्रत भी तोड़ें।उस दिन  ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें।*
 ???????? *ये उपाय करें*
*गुरुवार की सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान आदि करने के बाद तांबे के लोटे से सूर्यदेव को अर्ध्य देें। पानी में आकड़े के फूल जरूर मिलाएं। आंकड़े के फूल भगवान शिवजी  को विशेष प्रिय हैं । ये उपाय करने से सूर्यदेव सहित भगवान शिवजी  की कृपा भी बनी रहती है और भाग्योदय भी हो सकता है।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *कैसे करें सुबह की शुरुआत गुरुपूनम के दिन* ????
➡ *05 जुलाई 2020 रविवार को गुरुपूनम है ।*
???????? *इस दिन सुबह बिस्तर पर तुम प्रार्थना करना : ‘‘हे महान पूर्णिमा ! हे गुरुपूर्णिमा ! अब हम अपनी आवश्यकता की ओर चलेंगे । इस देह की सम्पूर्ण आवश्यकताएँ कभी किसी की पूरी नहीं हुर्इं । हुर्इं भी तो संतुष्टि नहीं मिली । अपनी असली आवश्यकता की तरफ हम आज से कदम रख रहे हैं ।''*
???????? *उसी समय ध्यान करना । शरीर बिस्तर छोड़े  उसके पहले अपने प्रियतम को मिलना । गुरुदेव का मानसिक पूजन करना । वे तुम्हारे मन की दशा देखकर  भीतर-ही-भीतर संतुष्ट होकर अपनी अनुभूति की झलक से तुम्हें आलोकित कर देंगे। उनके पास उधार नहीं है, वे तो नगदधर्मा हैं ।*

    *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????☘????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 04 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शनिवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - चतुर्दशी दोपहर 11:33 तक तत्पश्चात पूर्णिमा*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - मूल रात्रि 11:22 तक तत्पश्चात पूर्वाषाढा*
⛅ *योग - ब्रह्म रात्रि 12:56 तक तत्पश्चात इन्द्र*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 09:11 से सुबह 10:51 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:02*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण -  व्रत पूर्णिमा*
 ???? *विशेष - चतुर्दशी और पूर्णिमा के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *विद्यालाभ के लिए मंत्र* ????
  ???????? *‘ॐ ऐं ह्रीं श्रीं क्लीं वाग्वादिनि सरस्वति मम जिव्हाग्रे वद वद ॐ ऐं ह्रीं श्रीं क्लीं नम: स्वाहा |’*
➡ *यह मंत्र केवल गुजरात महाराष्ट्र के लोग 5 जुलाई को रात्रि 11:02 से 11:45 बजे तक या 6 जुलाई को प्रात : 03:00 बजे से रात्रि 11:12 तक 108 बार जप लें और फिर मंत्रजप के बाद उसी दिन रात्रि 11 से 12 के बीच जीभ पर लाल चंदन से ‘ह्रीं’ मंत्र लिख दें |*
 ???? *जिसकी जीभ पर यह मंत्र इस विधि से लिखा जायेगा उसे विद्यालाभ व अदभुत विद्वत्ता की प्राप्ति होगी |*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *इसलिए जरूरी है जीवन में गुरु का होना* ????
???????? *हिंदू धर्म में आषाढ़ पूर्णिमा गुरु भक्ति को समर्पित गुरु पूर्णिमा का पवित्र दिन भी है। भारतीय सनातन संस्कृति में गुरु को सर्वोपरि माना है। वास्तव में यह दिन गुरु के रूप में ज्ञान की पूजा का है। गुरु का जीवन में उतना ही महत्व है, जितना माता-पिता का।*
???????? *माता-पिता के कारण इस संसार में हमारा अस्तित्व होता है। किंतु जन्म के बाद एक सद्गुरु ही व्यक्ति को ज्ञान और अनुशासन का ऐसा महत्व सिखाता है, जिससे व्यक्ति अपने सतकर्मों और सद्विचारों से जीवन के साथ-साथ मृत्यु के बाद भी अमर हो जाता है। यह अमरत्व गुरु ही दे सकता है। सद्गुरु ने ही भगवान राम को मर्यादा पुरुषोत्तम बना दिया, इसलिए गुरु पूर्णिमा को अनुशासन पर्व के रूप में भी मनाया जाता है।*
???????? *इस प्रकार व्यक्ति के चरित्र और व्यक्तित्व का संपूर्ण विकास गुरु ही करता है। जिससे जीवन की कठिन राह को आसान हो जाती है। सार यह है कि गुरु शिष्य के बुरे गुणों को नष्ट कर उसके चरित्र, व्यवहार और जीवन को ऐसे सद्गुणों से भर देता है। जिससे शिष्य का जीवन संसार के लिए एक आदर्श बन जाता है। ऐसे गुरु को ही साक्षात ईश्वर कहा गया है इसलिए जीवन में गुरु का होना जरूरी है।*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????

???? *गुरु पूजन* ????
???? *गुरुर्ब्रह्मा गुरुर्विष्णुः गुरुर्देवो महेश्वरः |*
*गुरुर्साक्षात परब्रह्म तस्मै श्री गुरवे नमः ||*
*ध्यानमूलं गुरुर्मूर्ति पूजामूलं गुरोः पदम् |*
*मंत्रमूलं गुरोर्वाक्यं मोक्षमूलं गुरोः कृपा ||*
*अखंडमंडलाकारं व्याप्तं येन चराचरम् |*
*तत्पदं दर्शितं येन तस्मै श्री गुरवे नमः ||*
*त्वमेव माता च पिता त्वमेव, त्वमेव बंधुश्च सखा त्वमेव |*
*त्वमेव विद्या द्रविणं त्वमेव, त्वमेव सर्वं मम देव देव ||*
*ब्रह्मानंदं परम सुखदं केवलं ज्ञानमूर्तिं |*
*द्वन्द्वातीतं गगनसदृशं तत्त्वमस्यादिलक्  यम् ||*
*एकं नित्यं विमलं अचलं सर्वधीसाक्षीभूतम   |*
*भावातीतं त्रिगुणरहितं सदगुरुं तं नमामि ||*
???????? *ऐसे महिमावान श्री सदगुरुदेव के पावन चरणकमलों का षोड़शोपचार से पूजन करने से साधक-शिष्य का हृदय शीघ्र शुद्ध और उन्नत बन जाता है | मानसपूजा इस प्रकार कर सकते हैं |*
???????? *मन ही मन भावना करो कि हम गुरुदेव के श्री चरण धो रहे हैं … सर्वतीर्थों के जल से उनके पादारविन्द को स्नान करा रहे हैं | खूब आदर एवं कृतज्ञतापूर्वक उनके श्रीचरणों में दृष्टि रखकर … श्रीचरणों को प्यार करते हुए उनको नहला रहे हैं … उनके तेजोमय ललाट में शुद्ध चन्दन से तिलक कर रहे हैं … अक्षत चढ़ा रहे हैं … अपने हाथों से बनाई हुई गुलाब के सुन्दर फूलों की सुहावनी माला अर्पित करके अपने हाथ पवित्र कर रहे हैं … पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियों की, पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियों की एवं ग्यारहवें मन की चेष्टाएँ गुरुदेव के श्री चरणों में अर्पित कर रहे हैं …*
???? *कायेन वाचा मनसेन्द्रियैवा बुध्यात्मना वा प्रकृतेः स्वभावात् |*
*करोमि यद् यद् सकलं परस्मै नारायणायेति समर्पयामि ||*
???????? *शरीर से, वाणी से, मन से, इन्द्रियों से, बुद्धि से अथवा प्रकृति के स्वभाव से जो जो करते  हैं वह सब समर्पित करते हैं | हमारे जो कुछ कर्म हैं, हे गुरुदेव, वे सब आपके श्री चरणों में समर्पित हैं … हमारा कर्त्तापन का भाव, हमारा भोक्तापन का भाव आपके श्रीचरणों में समर्पित है |*
???????? *इस प्रकार ब्रह्मवेत्ता सदगुरु की कृपा को, ज्ञान को, आत्मशान्ति को, हृदय में भरते हुए, उनके अमृत वचनों पर अडिग बनते हुए अन्तर्मुख हो जाओ … आनन्दमय बनते जाओ …*
*ॐ आनंद ! ॐ आनंद ! ॐ आनंद !*

*???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*

         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 05 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - रविवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - आषाढ़*
⛅ *पक्ष - शुक्ल* 
⛅ *तिथि - पूर्णिमा सुबह 10:13 तक तत्पश्चात प्रतिपदा*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - पूर्वाषाढा रात्रि 11:02 तक तत्पश्चात उत्तराषाढा*
⛅ *योग - इन्द्र रात्रि 11:03 तक तत्पश्चात वैधृति*
⛅ *राहुकाल - शाम 05:33 से शाम 07:13 तक*
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:02*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण -  गुरुपूर्णिमा, व्यासपूर्णिमा, ऋषि प्रसाद जयंती, संन्यासी चतुर्मासारम्भ, विद्यालाभ योग (05 एवं 06 जुलाई को केवल गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र में)*
 ???? *विशेष - रविवार और पूर्णिमा के दिन स्त्री-सहवास तथा तिल का तेल खाना और लगाना निषिद्ध है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-38)*
???? *रविवार के दिन मसूर की दाल, अदरक और लाल रंग का साग नहीं खाना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्ण खंडः 75.90)*
???? *रविवार के दिन काँसे के पात्र में भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए।(ब्रह्मवैवर  त पुराण, श्रीकृष्ण खंडः 75)*
???? *स्कंद पुराण के अनुसार रविवार के दिन बिल्ववृक्ष का पूजन करना चाहिए। इससे ब्रह्महत्या आदि महापाप भी नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *श्रावणमास* ????
???????? *श्रावण हिन्दू धर्म का पञ्चम महीना है। इस वर्ष 06 जुलाई 2020 सोमवार (उत्तर भारत हिन्दू पञ्चाङ्ग के अनुसार) से श्रावण का आरम्भ हो रहा है। श्रावण मास शिवजी को विशेष प्रिय है । भोलेनाथ ने स्वयं कहा है—*
 ???? *द्वादशस्वपि मासेषु श्रावणो मेऽतिवल्लभ: । श्रवणार्हं यन्माहात्म्यं तेनासौ श्रवणो मत: ।।*
*श्रवणर्क्षं पौर्णमास्यां ततोऽपि श्रावण: स्मृत:। यस्य श्रवणमात्रेण सिद्धिद: श्रावणोऽप्यत: ।।*
 ➡ *अर्थात मासों में श्रावण मुझे अत्यंत प्रिय है। इसका माहात्म्य सुनने योग्य है अतः इसे श्रावण कहा जाता है। इस मास में श्रवण नक्षत्र युक्त पूर्णिमा होती है इस कारण भी इसे श्रावण कहा जाता है। इसके माहात्म्य के श्रवण मात्र से यह सिद्धि प्रदान करने वाला है, इसलिए भी यह श्रावण संज्ञा वाला है।*
???????? *श्रावण मास में शिवजी की पूजाकी जाती है | “अकाल मृत्यु हरणं सर्व व्याधि विनाशनम्” श्रावण मास में अकालमृत्यु दूर कर दीर्घायु की प्राप्ति के लिए तथा सभी व्याधियों को दूर करने के लिए विशेष पूजा की जाती है। मरकंडू ऋषि के पुत्र मारकण्डेय ने लंबी आयु के लिए श्रावण माह में ही घोर तप कर शिव की कृपा प्राप्त की थी, जिससे मिली मंत्र शक्तियों के सामने मृत्यु के देवता यमराज भी नतमस्तक हो गए थे।*
???????? *श्रावण मास में मनुष्य को नियमपूर्वक नक्त भोजन करना चाहिए ।*
 ➡ *श्रावण मास में सोमवार व्रत का अत्यधिक महत्व है*
???? *“स्वस्य यद्रोचतेऽत्यन्तं भोज्यं वा भोग्यमेव वा। सङ्कल्पय द्विजवर्याय दत्वा मासे स्वयं त्यजेत् ।।”*
???????? *श्रावण में सङ्कल्प लेकर अपनी सबसे प्रिय वस्तु (खाने का पदार्थ अथवा सुखोपभोग) का त्याग कर देना चाहिए  और उसको ब्राह्मणों को दान देना चाहिए।*
???? *“केवलं भूमिशायी तु कैलासे वा समाप्नुयात”*
???????? *श्रावण मास में भूमि पर शयन का विशेष महत्व है। ऐसा करने से मनुष्य कैलाश में निवास प्राप्त करता है।*
➡ *शिवपुराण के अनुसार श्रावण में घी का दान पुष्टिदायक है।*

    *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड????????????????*
         ???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ * हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 06 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - सोमवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - श्रावण  (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार आषाढ़)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - प्रतिपदा सुबह 09:21 तक तत्पश्चात द्वितीया*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - उत्तराषाढा रात्रि 11:12 तक तत्पश्चात श्रवण*
⛅ *योग - वैधृति रात्रि 09:35 तक तत्पश्चात विष्कम्भ*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 07:31 से सुबह 09:11 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:03*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पूर्व दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण -  
 ???? *विशेष - प्रतिपदा को कूष्माण्ड(कुम्हड़  , पेठा) न खाये, क्योंकि यह धन का नाश करने वाला है। (ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *श्रावण सोमवार* ????
???????? *06 जुलाई 2020 सोमवार से भगवान शिव का पवित्र श्रावण (सावन) मास शुरू हो चुका है, जो 03 अगस्त सोमवार तक रहेगा (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र के अनुसार अषाढ़ मास चल रहा है वहां 21 जुलाई मंगलवार से श्रावण (सावन) मास आरंभ होगा)*
???????? *भगवान शिव श्रावण सोमवार के बारे में कहते हैं “मत्स्वरूपो यतो वारस्ततः सोम इति स्मृतः। प्रदाता सर्वराज्यस्य श्रेष्ठश्चैव ततो हि सः। समस्तराज्यफलदो वृतकर्तुर्यतो हि सः।।”*
➡ *अर्थात सोमवार मेरा ही स्वरूप है, अतः इसे सोम कहा गया है। इसीलिये यह समस्त राज्य का प्रदाता तथा श्रेष्ठ है। व्रत करने वाले को यह सम्पूर्ण  राज्य का फल देने वाला है।*
???????? *भगवान शिव यह भी आदेश देते हैं कि श्रावण में “सोमे मत्पूजा नक्तभोजनं” अर्थात सोमवार को मेरी पूजा और नक्तभोजन करना चाहिए।*
???????? *पूर्वकाल में सर्वप्रथम श्रीकृष्ण ने ही इस मंगलकारी सोमवार व्रत को किया था। “कृष्णे नाचरितं पूर्वं सोमवारव्रतं शुभम्”*
???????? *स्कन्दपुराण, ब्रह्मखण्ड में सूतजी कहते हैं,*
*शिवपूजा सदा लोके हेतुः *स्वर्गापवर्गयोः ।। सोमवारे विशेषेण प्रदोषादिगुणान्व  ते ।।*
*केवलेनापि ये कुर्युः सोमवारे शिवार्चनम् ।। न तेषां विद्यते किंचिदिहामुत्र च दुर्लभम् ।।*
*उपोषितः शुचिर्भूत्वा सोमवारे जितेंद्रियः ।। वैदिकैर्लौकिकैर्  ापि विधिवत्पूजयेच्छि  म् ।।ब्रह्मचारी गृहस्थो वा कन्या वापि सभर्त्तृका।। विभर्तृका वा संपूज्य लभते वरमीप्सितम्।।*
???????? *प्रदोष आदि गुणों से युक्त सोमवार के दिन शिव पूजा का विशेष महात्म्य है। जो केवल सोमवार को भी भगवान शंकर की पूजा करते हैं, उनके लिए इहलोक और परलोक में कोई भी वस्तु दुर्लभ नहीं। सोमवार को उपवास करके पवित्र हो इंद्रियों को वश में रखते हुए वैदिक अथवा लौकिक मंत्रों से विधिपूर्वक भगवान शिव की पूजा करनी चाहिए। ब्रह्मचारी, गृहस्थ, कन्या, सुहागिन स्त्री अथवा विधवा कोई भी क्यों न हो, भगवान शिव की पूजा करके मनोवांछित वर पाता है।*
???????? *शिवपुराण, कोटिरुद्रसंहिता के अनुसार*
???? *निशि यत्नेन कर्तव्यं भोजनं सोमवासरे । उभयोः पक्षयोर्विष्णो सर्वस्मिञ्छिव तत्परैः ।।*
???????? *दोनों पक्षों में प्रत्येक सोमवार को प्रयत्नपूर्वक केवल रात में ही भोजन करना चाहिए। शिव के व्रत में तत्पर रहने वाले लोगों के लिए यह अनिवार्य नियम है।*
???? *अष्टमी सोमवारे च कृष्णपक्षे चतुर्दशी।। शिवतुष्टिकरं चैतन्नात्र कार्या विचारणा।।*
???????? *सोमवार की अष्टमी तथा कृष्णपक्ष चतुर्दशी इन दो तिथियों को  व्रत रखा जाए तो वह भगवान शिव को संतुष्ट करने वाला होता है, इसमें अन्यथा विचार करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है।*

    _*????????????????आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*_
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????☘????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 08 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - बुधवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - श्रावण (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार आषाढ़)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - तृतीया सुबह 09:18 तक तत्पश्चात चतुर्थी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - धनिष्ठा 09 जुलाई रात्रि 01:15 तक तत्पश्चात शतभिषा*
⛅ *योग - प्रीति रात्रि 08:02 तक तत्पश्चात आयुष्मान्*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 12:32 से दोपहर 02:12 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:04*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - उत्तर दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - संकष्ट चतुर्थी (चन्द्रोदय रात्रि 10:12), जयापार्वती व्रत पारणा (गुजरात)*
 ???? *विशेष - तृतीया को परवल खाना शत्रुओं की वृद्धि करने वाला है। (ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *विघ्नों और मुसीबते दूर करने के लिए* ????
???? *08 जुलाई 2020 बुधवार को संकष्ट चतुर्थी (चन्द्रोदय रात्रि 10:12)*
???????? *शिव पुराण में आता हैं कि  हर महीने के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्थी ( पूनम के बाद की ) के दिन सुबह में गणपतिजी का पूजन करें और रात को चन्द्रमा में गणपतिजी की भावना करके अर्घ्य दें और ये मंत्र बोलें :*
???? *ॐ गं गणपते नमः ।*
???? *ॐ सोमाय नमः ।*
???????? *- Shri Sureshanandji Delhi Rohini 12 Sep, 2011*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

‪???? *चतुर्थी‬ तिथि विशेष* ????
???????? *चतुर्थी तिथि के स्वामी ‪भगवान गणेश‬जी हैं।*
???? *हिन्दू कैलेण्डर में प्रत्येक मास में दो चतुर्थी होती हैं।* 
???????? *पूर्णिमा के बाद आने वाली कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्थी को संकष्ट चतुर्थी कहते हैं।अमावस्या के बाद आने वाली शुक्ल पक्ष की चतुर्थी को विनायक चतुर्थी कहते हैं।*
???????? *शिवपुराण के अनुसार “महागणपतेः पूजा चतुर्थ्यां कृष्णपक्षके। पक्षपापक्षयकरी पक्षभोगफलप्रदा ॥*
➡ *“ अर्थात प्रत्येक मास के कृष्णपक्ष की चतुर्थी तिथि को की हुई महागणपति की पूजा एक पक्ष के पापों का नाश करनेवाली और एक पक्षतक उत्तम भोगरूपी फल देनेवाली होती है ।*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *कोई कष्ट हो तो* ????
???????? *हमारे जीवन में बहुत समस्याएँ आती रहती हैं, मिटती नहीं हैं ।, कभी कोई कष्ट, कभी कोई समस्या | ऐसे लोग शिवपुराण में बताया हुआ एक प्रयोग कर सकते हैं कि, कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्थी (मतलब पुर्णिमा के बाद की चतुर्थी ) आती है | उस दिन सुबह छः मंत्र बोलते हुये गणपतिजी को प्रणाम करें कि हमारे घर में ये बार-बार कष्ट और समस्याएं आ रही हैं वो नष्ट हों |*
???????? *छः मंत्र इस प्रकार हैं –*
???? *ॐ सुमुखाय नम: : सुंदर मुख वाले; हमारे मुख पर भी सच्ची भक्ति प्रदान सुंदरता रहे ।*
???? *ॐ दुर्मुखाय नम: : मतलब भक्त को जब कोई आसुरी प्रवृत्ति वाला सताता है तो… भैरव देख दुष्ट घबराये ।*
???? *ॐ मोदाय नम: : मुदित रहने वाले, प्रसन्न रहने वाले । उनका सुमिरन करने वाले भी प्रसन्न हो जायें ।*
???? *ॐ प्रमोदाय नम: : प्रमोदाय; दूसरों को भी आनंदित करते हैं । भक्त भी प्रमोदी होता है और अभक्त प्रमादी होता है, आलसी । आलसी आदमी को लक्ष्मी छोड़ कर चली जाती है । और  जो प्रमादी न हो, लक्ष्मी स्थायी होती है ।*
???? *ॐ अविघ्नाय नम:*
???? *ॐ विघ्नकरत्र्येय नम:* 
???????? *- Shri Sureshanandji Dewas 16th April' 2013*

   *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????????????☘????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 10 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - शुक्रवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - श्रावण (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार आषाढ़)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - पंचमी सुबह 11:37 तक तत्पश्चात षष्ठी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - पूर्व भाद्रपद 11 जुलाई प्रातः 05:33 तक तत्पश्चात उत्तर भाद्रपद*
⛅ *योग - सौभाग्य रात्रि 08:18 तक तत्पश्चात शोभन*
⛅ *राहुकाल - सुबह 10:52 से दोपहर 12:32 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:04*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:23* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - पश्चिम दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण -* 
 ???? *विशेष - पंचमी को बेल खाने से कलंक लगता है।(ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण, ब्रह्म खंडः 27.29-34)*
???? *चतुर्मास के दिनों में ताँबे व काँसे के पात्रों का उपयोग न करके अन्य धातुओं के पात्रों का उपयोग करना चाहिए।(स्कन्द पुराण)*
???? *चतुर्मास में पलाश के पत्तों की पत्तल पर भोजन करना पापनाशक है।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *घर में अन्न भंडार भरपूर रहे उस लिए* ????
???????? *जिस दिन कोई भाई और बहने घर में अनाज खरीदकर लाने हो तो लाते लाते ॐ अनंताय नम : ..... ॐ अनंताय नम : ..... परम पूज्य बापूजी को याद करके स्मरण करके ॐ अनंताय नम: मन में जप करें  | घर में कभी अन्न की कमी नहीं रहेगी | भंडार भरपूर रहे गुरु का , ईश्वर का |*

               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *लक्ष्मी के नाराज होने के कारण* ????
➡ *१] कमल-पुष्प, बिल्वपत्र को लाँघने अथवा पैरों से कुचलने पर लक्ष्मी रुष्ट होकर चली जाती हैं |*
➡ *२] जो निर्वस्त्र होकर स्नान करता है, नदियों, तालाबों के जल में मल-मूत्र त्यागता है उसको लक्ष्मी अपने शत्रु कर्ज के हवाले कर देती हैं |*
➡ *३] जो भूमि या भवन की दीवारों पर अनावश्यक लिखता है, कुत्सित अन्न खाता है उस पर भी लक्ष्मी कृपा नहीं करती हैं |*
➡ *४] जो पैर से पैर रगडकर धोता है, अतिथियों का सम्मान नहीं करता, याचकों को दुत्कारता है, पशु-पक्षियों को चारा, दाना आदि नहीं डालता है, गाय पर प्रहार करता है ऐसे व्यक्ति को लक्ष्मी तुरंत छोड़ देती हैं |*
➡ *५] जो संध्या के समय घर-प्रतिष्ठान में झाड़ू लगाता है, जो प्रात:  एवं संध्याकाल में ईश्वर की आराधना नहीं करता, तुलसी के पौधे की उपेक्षा, अनादर करता है उसको लक्ष्मी उसके दुर्भाग्य के हाथों में सौंप देती हैं |*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *माल बिकता नहीं हो तो* ????
➡ *दुकान है माल पड़ा रहता है | बिकता भी नहीं , पड़ा रहता है तो जो माल पड़ा रहता है , उसे दुकान में उत्तर और पश्चिम दिशा के बीच वायव्य कोण पड़ता है उधर रख दो | तो वायव्य दिशा यानी वायु भगवान् की दिशा है , तो माल वायु वेग से बिकेगा |*


     *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*
           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????
????????????????☘????????????????????????????

----------


## amol05

???? ~ *आज का हिन्दू पंचांग* ~ ????
⛅ *दिनांक 16 जुलाई 2020*
⛅ *दिन - गुरुवार*
⛅ *विक्रम संवत - 2077 (गुजरात - 2076)*
⛅ *शक संवत - 1942*
⛅ *अयन - दक्षिणायन*
⛅ *ऋतु - वर्षा*
⛅ *मास - श्रावण (गुजरात एवं महाराष्ट्र अनुसार आषाढ़)*
⛅ *पक्ष - कृष्ण* 
⛅ *तिथि - एकादशी रात्रि 11:44 तक तत्पश्चात द्वादशी*
⛅ *नक्षत्र - कृत्तिका शाम 06:53 तक तत्पश्चात रोहिणी*
⛅ *योग - गण्ड रात्रि 12:19 तक तत्पश्चात वृद्धि*
⛅ *राहुकाल - दोपहर 02:13 से शाम 03:52 तक* 
⛅ *सूर्योदय - 06:06*
⛅ *सूर्यास्त - 19:22* 
⛅ *दिशाशूल - दक्षिण दिशा में*
⛅ *व्रत पर्व विवरण - कामिका एकादशी, संक्रांति (पुण्यकाल सूर्योदय से सुबह 10:48 तक)*
 ???? *विशेष - हर एकादशी को श्री विष्णु सहस्रनाम का पाठ करने से घर में सुख शांति बनी रहती है lराम रामेति रामेति । रमे रामे मनोरमे ।। सहस्त्र नाम त तुल्यं । राम नाम वरानने ।।*
???? *आज एकादशी के दिन इस मंत्र के पाठ से विष्णु सहस्रनाम के जप के समान पुण्य प्राप्त होता है l*
???? *एकादशी के दिन बाल नहीं कटवाने चाहिए।*
???? *एकादशी को चावल व साबूदाना खाना वर्जित है | एकादशी को शिम्बी (सेम) ना खाएं अन्यथा पुत्र का नाश होता है।*
???? *जो दोनों पक्षों की एकादशियों को आँवले के रस का प्रयोग कर स्नान करते हैं, उनके पाप नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*
???? *चतुर्मास के दिनों में ताँबे व काँसे के पात्रों का उपयोग न करके अन्य धातुओं के पात्रों का उपयोग करना चाहिए।(स्कन्द पुराण)*
???? *चतुर्मास में पलाश के पत्तों की पत्तल पर भोजन करना पापनाशक है।*
               ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *कामिका एकादशी* ????
➡ *16 जुलाई 2020 गुरुवार को कामिका एकादशी है ।*
???????? *कामिका एकादशी ( व्रत व रात्रि – जागरण करनेवाला मनुष्य न तो कभी भयंकर यमराज का दर्शन करता है और न कभी दुर्गति में ही पड़ता है | व्रत से सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी के दान के समान फल मिलता है | यह एकादशी सब पातकों को हरनेवाली है तथा इसके स्मरणमात्र से वाजपेय यज्ञ का फल मिलता है | )*

          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *घर में अशांति निवृति हेतु* ????
???? *जिनके घर में झगड़े बहुत होते हों और अशांति के कारण वातावरण बड़ा विचित्र रहता हो तो उनको चाहिए नीम के पत्ते घी में डुबाकर गायत्री मंत्र बोलते हुए आहुति डालें | पहले संकल्प कर दें श्वास रोककर कि हमारे घर में शांति बढ़े ..कलेश ना हो ..झगड़े न हो |*

          ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचांग ~* ????

???? *पति की लंबी आयु हेतु* ????
???????? *सभी सुहागन देवी याद रखना संध्या के समय थोड़ी देर के लिए सिर ढका हुआ हो थोड़ी देर के लिए तो उसके पति की आयु लंबी होती है ...ऐसा मैंने बुज़ुर्ग संतो से सुना है |*

       *???????????????? आर्यावर्त भरतखंड ????????????????*

           ???? *~ हिन्दू पंचाग ~* ???? 
????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## anita

९ तारीख के बाद आज पंचांग आया है 

मुझे लगा था ये सूत्र भी बस अब रुक गया

----------


## anita

खैर धन्यवाद आपका

----------

